# ACS Assessment April 2018



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

All,
Starting this thread for people applying for ACS Assessment in April 2018.

For me, I submitted the application today morning!!


----------



## gviju.cs (Jan 22, 2018)

I wish to submit it in April. Getting the RnR is getting tough. Have to ponder over 11 years of all the stuffs that I did in 4 different companies. I'm hardly getting anytime as the current job is too demanding.  I'm already 32+ and have to file my eoi before I become 33+! 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

gviju.cs said:


> I wish to submit it in April. Getting the RnR is getting tough. Have to ponder over 11 years of all the stuffs that I did in 4 different companies. I'm hardly getting anytime as the current job is too demanding.  I'm already 32+ and have to file my eoi before I become 33+!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Almost in same condition like yours, close to 10years experience and 5 companies to get letters. 
Regarding time, we have to find it somehow  No option for it. Best of luck!!


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Anybody know if priority assessments take longer than 8 days ? Way things look by the time I get ACS confirmed and catch the second round of invitations I might have to leave the country for a few days... Or would they tolerate a few days or weeks ? Should I leave ? Or do I apply for a Bridge E visa until I get an invitation ? If I have to leave and get the invitation from overseas can I apply, get Bridge B and get on with the health checks etc? This is so scary, anybody know what I should do ? This is killing me.. I might even lose my job if I have to leave just because of a week or so for miscalculating the processing times and my visa end date...


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

ACS Application for 261111 ICT BA submitted on 1-Apr-2018.. CO aligned on 2-Apr-2018...Missing Documents 4-Apr-18..Resubmitted 4-Apr-18


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> ACS Application for 261111 ICT BA submitted on 1-Apr-2018.. CO aligned on 2-Apr-2018...Missing Documents 4-Apr-18..Resubmitted 4-Apr-18


Do you get email for these status changes or you logged in to see it?
Especially the missing documents part, did you get email for it?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Do you get email for these status changes or you logged in to see it?
> Especially the missing documents part, did you get email for it?


I got an email for the missing documents only. For the rest I checked in on ACS portal.

Got another email today confirming that my documents are complete and application has been sent for further processing. 

Long wait starts now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gviju.cs (Jan 22, 2018)

Got my IELTS result today. Over 7.5. But got 6.5 in 2 of the modules 

Means I get 0 points for language??









Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

gviju.cs said:


> Got my IELTS result today. Over 7.5. But got 6.5 in 2 of the modules
> 
> Means I get 0 points for language??
> 
> ...


Yes, 7 is required in each section to claim 10 points.
Try again, best of luck buddy!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gviju.cs said:


> I wish to submit it in April. Getting the RnR is getting tough. Have to ponder over 11 years of all the stuffs that I did in 4 different companies. I'm hardly getting anytime as the current job is too demanding.  I'm already 32+ and have to file my eoi before I become 33+!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


how many points are you anticipating to get?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gviju.cs said:


> Got my IELTS result today. Over 7.5. But got 6.5 in 2 of the modules
> 
> Means I get 0 points for language??
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## gviju.cs (Jan 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> how many points are you anticipating to get?


65+ but all depends on acs.. I'm gonna prepare this time and take up ielts and target 8

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Guys/Experts

I have got an email from ACS confirmining that they have "received my documentation and application will be sent for further processing" (earlier they mailed me for missing documents). But on the portal, it still shows the status as "Awaiting Documents" and button is also active.

It has been almost a week since this happened. Should I drop a mail to ACS asking for clarity?


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

*Time for ACS Reassessment*

Hello Guys,
I am going to submit ACS Skills re assessment since the existing assessment is going to expire next month. Now i am going to add up my current employer roles & responsible letter to consider the same for assessment.
1. Can someone please let me know how much time it takes for re-assessment.
2. Also please let me know if I am going to submit Roles& Responsible letter issued by my first company instead of Statuatory declaration since in my first assessment i have got statuatory declaration done. Will it effect anyway in terms of timelines?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am going to submit ACS Skills re assessment since the existing assessment is going to expire next month. Now i am going to add up my current employer roles & responsible letter to consider the same for assessment.
> 
> ...




1. Same time as other applicants it seems
2. Should not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

Did anyone get ACS result [applied in March, 2018].


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just joined the club. Submitted my ACS along with my wife's ACS today.


Code 261313 | Software Engineer |
Submitted ACS on 13/04/2018
PTE - 10
Age - 30 
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
Spouse - 5
Total - 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just joined the club. Submitted my ACS along with my wife's ACS today.
> 
> ...




All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gviju.cs (Jan 22, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just joined the club. Submitted my ACS along with my wife's ACS today.
> 
> ...


Wish you good luck!!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Best of Luck Mate.




venkatadiya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just joined the club. Submitted my ACS along with my wife's ACS today.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

I am getting all my docs together and will be submitting ACS this month.
Do I need to Noatrize everything? Even the Degree transcript?


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> I am getting all my docs together and will be submitting ACS this month.
> Do I need to Noatrize everything? Even the Degree transcript?


Only Statutory Declaration needs to be Notarized.

Other all documents needs to be Certified True Copy.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Certified True Copy by whom? You have to get your degree transcripts notarized too. 



amitjadhav24 said:


> Only Statutory Declaration needs to be Notarized.
> 
> Other all documents needs to be Certified True Copy.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Certified True Copy by whom? You have to get your degree transcripts notarized too.


I had got Degree Transcript from University, hence it was already stamped by them. Hence, notary/lawyer mentioned that he need not certify it again.

Also, SDs he already Notarized.

Hence, remaining documents like passport copy, actual reference letters from some employers(not SDs), I got it Certified True Copy from the notary/lawyer.


----------



## richabhadwal (Apr 14, 2018)

*Statuary Documents for skill Assessment*

Hi
I have 6 of experience as a Business Analyst, working in 4 different companies.
For skill assessment, i am preparing statuary documents (on stamp paper) signed by my previous managers verifying my job roles and responsibilities.

But the problem is, for my current company i dont want to get the stamp paper signed by my manager (or any senior person), is it a safe option to get it made in the name signed by my teammate working on the same designation as me ?

Please suggest if there is any other alternate ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

richabhadwal said:


> Hi
> I have 6 of experience as a Business Analyst, working in 4 different companies.
> For skill assessment, i am preparing statuary documents (on stamp paper) signed by my previous managers verifying my job roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Ideally it should be someone who is senior or in supervisory position. But, yes still you can take from colleague as last alternative. Just make sure he/she is in the company for entire period of your employment there.


----------



## richabhadwal (Apr 14, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Ideally it should be someone who is senior or in supervisory position. But, yes still you can take from colleague as last alternative. Just make sure he/she is in the company for entire period of your employment there.


Thanks Amit, is it ok if i get is declaration signed from my HR, because i know her at persoanl level and she might sign it (off-course on a Stamp paper, not letter head)


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*ACS April 2018*

I submitted my ACS on 6th April 2018.
currently it says it is in progress with a Case Officer.
I have 11 years of work ex in a single company and submitted affidavit declared by my manager. I have provided them multiple payslips.
fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

how much time is it showing for evaluation now for new ACS?I heard it has increased? pls let me know as I have to file a new one...


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> I had got Degree Transcript from University, hence it was already stamped by them. Hence, notary/lawyer mentioned that he need not certify it again.
> 
> Also, SDs he already Notarized.
> 
> Hence, remaining documents like passport copy, actual reference letters from some employers(not SDs), I got it Certified True Copy from the notary/lawyer.


On the affidavit make sure it has a stamp on it with "signed before/sworn before/witnesses before", else I have seen a case returned back.

All copies need to be attested as true copy by Notary including date, name and registration number.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Submitted ACS on 12th April.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Guys, does contractor count as work experience? 
Furthermore, how do I prove my work experience? I can ask my boss to give me all the payslips, but I am not sure if anything else need to obtain.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Guys, does contractor count as work experience?
> Furthermore, how do I prove my work experience? I can ask my boss to give me all the payslips, but I am not sure if anything else need to obtain.


Only full-time employment is considered....

Payslops are needed if you are getting your experience certified on an affidavit / statutory declaration. Not needed if it is on company letterhead.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

richabhadwal said:


> Thanks Amit, is it ok if i get is declaration signed from my HR, because i know her at persoanl level and she might sign it (off-course on a Stamp paper, not letter head)


I think it should work... I got it from one of my senior team members as ofcourse I could not take my manager or my HR into confidence...

You can provide that person's I-Card copy or Visiting Card copy as a supporting document,..More importantly that person's tenure should be overlapping with yours.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just joined the club. Submitted my ACS along with my wife's ACS today.
> 
> ...


My application moved to Assessor from CO.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Guys, does contractor count as work experience?
> Furthermore, how do I prove my work experience? I can ask my boss to give me all the payslips, but I am not sure if anything else need to obtain.


Regular and full time experiences will be considered. If you could get the reference letter saying that you worked full time, then I think that experience would be considered.

Thanks!


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Submitted ACS on 12th April.


Hi,

What is the status of your application? With CO or Assessor?

Thanks!


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

richabhadwal said:


> Thanks Amit, is it ok if i get is declaration signed from my HR, because i know her at persoanl level and she might sign it (off-course on a Stamp paper, not letter head)


It's ok. You can get the reference letter from lead/manager/HR/colleague.

Thanks!


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> My application moved to Assessor from CO.


When did you submit your application? Mine still shows with CO.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> Regular and full time experiences will be considered. If you could get the reference letter saying that you worked full time, then I think that experience would be considered.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, so it looks like the work reference is all I need and payslips are unnecessary.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Thanks, so it looks like the work reference is all I need and payslips are unnecessary.


Payslips are required. Preferably first month and last month of your service.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Thanks, so it looks like the work reference is all I need and payslips are unnecessary.


Payslips are required. Preferably first and last month of your service.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> When did you submit your application? Mine still shows with CO.


I submitted my application on 12th April. I think it takes few weeks for some to move to Assessor. My wife application is still with CO though we both submitted on same day.

Thanks!


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the status of your application? With CO or Assessor?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine is showing with CO.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> Payslips are required. Preferably first and last month of your service.


Would you mind to elaborate it? Let say I start my job at 04/09/2014 then all I need is to submit 2 payslips of September 2014 and April 2018.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Would you mind to elaborate it? Let say I start my job at 04/09/2014 then all I need is to submit 2 payslips of September 2014 and April 2018.


Yes. That's the minimum requirement. You can submit as many if you will to.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> Yes. That's the minimum requirement. You can submit as many if you will to.


NO, payslips are not required if you are submitting RnR letter on company letterhead.
They are required only when you are submitting SD from a colleague/Manager.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> NO, payslips are not required if you are submitting RnR letter on company letterhead.
> They are required only when you are submitting SD from a colleague/Manager.


I reckon I am just going to submit everything I have, just in case. Will it be OK if I do that?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

hoandang said:


> I reckon I am just going to submit everything I have, just in case. Will it be OK if I do that?


ACS guideline page # 13-
All third party Statutory Declaration or Affidavits must include one of the following as supporting
evidence: (these must be in relation to you, the applicant and not the declarant)
• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

I would personally submit only required documents and not try to delay the process by throwing more documentation at them, which they need to evaluate. 
You can decide for yourself. Best of luck mate.

Cheers.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*ACS April 2018*



rzeus said:


> I submitted my ACS on 6th April 2018.
> currently it says it is in progress with a Case Officer.
> I have 11 years of work ex in a single company and submitted affidavit declared by my manager. I have provided them multiple payslips.
> fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


My case is with an assessor now.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

gviju.cs said:


> 65+ but all depends on acs.. I'm gonna prepare this time and take up ielts and target 8
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Bud, go with PTE-A. IELTS is quite tough


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, how much time ACS is usually taking these days? I know the website says 10 to 12 weeks but what is the usual practice these days? Just wanted to get an idea, don't want to go through the whole chain of thread


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

insider580 said:


> Guys, how much time ACS is usually taking these days? I know the website says 10 to 12 weeks but what is the usual practice these days? Just wanted to get an idea, don't want to go through the whole chain of thread


The average waiting period looks 2 months now.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> The average waiting period looks 2 months now.


Oh ok, it was almost 3 months. So it has come down indeed, yeah?

Anyways, i have just submitted by wife's assessment, lets hope for the best.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

By the way, can we submit additional supporting docs once application is already submitted? I have an SD document that shows my wife's name change before and after marriage which i did not upload. Can i upload now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkatadiya said:


> Regular and full time experiences will be considered. If you could get the reference letter saying that you worked full time, then I think that experience would be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




There is a minimum number of hours for emp. To be considered full time. 

I also recall part time also considered but on pro-rated basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

insider580 said:


> By the way, can we submit additional supporting docs once application is already submitted? I have an SD document that shows my wife's name change before and after marriage which i did not upload. Can i upload now?


Yes, you can send additional supporting documents to ACS. 
Send a mail to ACS trailing the email that you have received from ACS quoting the application reference number. Mention in the body of the email of why you are sending the additional supporting documents.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a minimum number of hours for emp. To be considered full time.
> 
> I also recall part time also considered but on pro-rated basis.
> 
> ...


More than 25 hours per week is considered as full-time.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Submitted ACS on 12th April and now it is showing with assessor.


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Submitted ACS on 12th April and now it is showing with assessor.


That's pretty fast. I had submitted on 2nd April and still shows with CO.
Which code have you submitted for?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> that's pretty fast. I had submitted on 2nd april and still shows with co.
> Which code have you submitted for?


263111


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any updates fellas for those who submitted in April?


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Guys, applied for ACS skill assessment on 18 April 2018 and the same day the status changed to "With CO" and now showing as "With Assessor".


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

YashPlanB said:


> Guys, applied for ACS skill assessment on 18 April 2018 and the same day the status changed to "With CO" and now showing as "With Assessor".


Wow - that was quick


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

It is moving fast indeed. 

I applied on 16th and it is already with the CO within 3 days


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyone got their documents certified other then Notay and from outside India?
I am in UK and Notaries here are quite expensive hence looking for some other available options.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all , I am planning to file an ACS , and have the following queries :-
1. Does all ACS related documents , passport copy , pay slips , Degree transcripts , Service letter etc...need to be notarized ? 2. I don't live in India , but I am an Indian national , how do expats get the stuff notarized if this is a "must" , I live in Hong Kong where notarization of any (single) document may cost up to 2000 INR.
Pls. advise.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Anyone got their documents certified other then Notay and from outside India?
> I am in UK and Notaries here are quite expensive hence looking for some other available options.


Send it to someone in India, ACS only needs copies. 

Ask your friend to get it notarized and send the scan back to you via email


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi insider580 , isnt it the case that in india , notary needs to see originals before signing on ? How can anyone send their originals via post if this is the case.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi insider580 , isnt it the case that in india , notary needs to see originals before signing on ? How can anyone send their originals via post if this is the case.


Yes, it's the same case in my home country and i had sent the originals to my father. He took the copies to the lawyer who did the notarization. 

My father then sent the scan copies to me and i started the process. 

I took originals back from him at later stage when i visited home country.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Anyone got their documents certified other then Notay and from outside India?
> I am in UK and Notaries here are quite expensive hence looking for some other available options.


Notary in USA is a cake walk!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

YashPlanB said:


> Notary in USA is a cake walk!


Any one who applied in April got the result already?


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

I am planning to submit my skills assessment by end of April 2018. However, have a few doubts:

1. Skills Assessment Guide: 11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS:
Please help me to get a template of statutory declaration and affidavits.
I am a bit confused by this text: "A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit is a legally written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness and signed, for example - a Notary Public.
All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must be clearly signed by an authorised witness. The document must state that it was Sworn Before, Signed Before or Witnessed Before the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, with the date and place in which the declaration was made. List of Authorised Witnesses within Australia.
Please Note: If obtaining a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit outside Australia, please refer to an Australian Embassy or the legal standard of the country in which you are applying."
Does this mean that the conventional notarization is not sufficient? Do I have to get it signed by someone who belongs to Australian Embassy?
2. Can we get the documents (e.g. Degree Certificate) attested by a doctor? Document says yes, but in this forum, I have seen that most of the people are getting it attested by a notary. Any specific reason behind this?
3. In one of the posts here, I read that the person uploaded his B. Tech. syllabus along with his marksheets, is this really required?
Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I am planning to submit my skills assessment by end of April 2018. However, have a few doubts:
> 
> 1. Skills Assessment Guide: 11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS:
> Please help me to get a template of statutory declaration and affidavits.
> ...


1. Every SD should clearly state Sworn Before , Signed Before or Witnessed Before, else they will be rejected.
2. Every certificate should have 'Certified true copy of original'. Hope this stamp is available with notary only.
3. Yes we need to upload semester wise marks sheets as ACS would require it evaluate your education with your ANZSCO code.
a. if you have computer background and applying for Computers related ANZSCO code they will deduct 2 years.
b. for others they deduct 4 years of your relevant experience ( true if you are holding any electronics degree and applying for computers related code)


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

*ACS April submission*

I have applied for ACS on 22/04/2018
Today the status has changed to assigned to CO


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all , I am in a dilemma , pls. help.

1. I am based out of Hong Kong but an Indian National from Jaipur , Raj.
2. I thought to get colored copies of all relevant docs. signed , attested by a Gazetted officer 
3. This morning, I heard from the officer that all seal etc. in Rajasthan are made mandatory to be in "Hindi".

Friends from rajasthan / Jaipur or other areas , those who have done Gazetted signing of the photocopies , can you pls. confirm , as I Think Hindi seals and signature won't work...

in HKG , getting the attest from HC / Consulate is like 2000 INR per page , so the cost would be 90K-100K INR approx. for all 45-50 pages.. ..

Pls. advise me asap , rajasthan folks...! thanks.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

rajakv3579 said:


> I have applied for ACS on 22/04/2018
> Today the status has changed to assigned to CO


Yeah, it does not take much time from submission till application is picked up by CO. However, it takes few weeks for the application to reach next level or stage.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Grrrrrr

ACS asked for a document that was already uploaded by me, waste of 1 week


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

I submitted today on 23 April 2018


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

invincible84 said:


> I submitted today on 23 April 2018


Good luck bro


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Good luck bro


Thank you


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Submitted my application on 16th April
CO asked for a document that was already uploaded on 23rd
Documents provided same day, 23rd April
Application moved to "With assessor on same day, 23rd April"


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

23/04/2018: Application submitted in ACS


24/04/2018: Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.

24/04/2018: Your application is currently with an assessor.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

invincible84 said:


> 23/04/2018: Application submitted in ACS
> 
> 
> 24/04/2018: Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.
> ...


That was quick bro. The aim here is to make your documents simple. CO will not ask for more documents if your documents are simple and complete. 

I also have an advantage that i am only assessing work experience from one company so things are pretty simple and should be faster to evaluate them.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Agreed Although I have four companies to assess


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> I have applied for ACS on 22/04/2018
> Today the status has changed to assigned to CO


?
I have submitted my documents on 23rd. What are the timelines for processing? The confirmation e-mail says by 12 weeks. Does it normally take that long?


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

My ACS profile says membership expires on 30th April. I just submitted my documents yesterday. Does this expiry have an implication on the assessment?

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

keyurdesai20 said:


> My ACS profile says membership expires on 30th April. I just submitted my documents yesterday. Does this expiry have an implication on the assessment?
> 
> Thanks


Dont panic, that membership is a complimentary membership for ACS and it must be 30th April 2019, not 2018


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS - Last Month PaySlip*

Hi All,

My previous employers will not provide Reference Letters, hence my managers from both companies are ready to write SD. Now the issue is that I have payslips for the month of joining along with many other months but no payslips for the month of leaving. 
The reason is that I left both the companies in first fortnight and payslips were not generated. As a solution to this the companies issued provided FnF stating my salary for that month but its not a proper payslip. Now my question is for documents that needs to be submitted for ACS assessment.

1. Should I submit the FnF along with the first & 2nd last months payslip from each company?
Or
2. Submit a self-declared affidavit stating the reason for not providing last payslip from each company & attach 1st+2nd last payslips along with FnF?

*Note: I have copies other months payslips, relieving letters on letterheads, Form 16, ITR & PF passbooks.*

Regards
Ankur
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language - ? - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5
Total - 189(55), 190(60)


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My previous employers will not provide Reference Letters, hence my managers from both companies are ready to write SD. Now the issue is that I have payslips for the month of joining along with many other months but no payslips for the month of leaving.
> The reason is that I left both the companies in first fortnight and payslips were not generated. As a solution to this the companies issued provided FnF stating my salary for that month but its not a proper payslip. Now my question is for documents that needs to be submitted for ACS assessment.
> ...


You can submit last but 1 payslips as well.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any one who applied in April received result this week, kindly report.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Any one who applied in April received result this week, kindly report.


I think it's too early as people who applied in March 1st week have just started getting results.


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

insider580 said:


> That was quick bro. The aim here is to make your documents simple. CO will not ask for more documents if your documents are simple and complete.
> 
> I also have an advantage that i am only assessing work experience from one company so things are pretty simple and should be faster to evaluate them.



Mine is finished today!!!


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

singh14286 said:


> Mine is finished today!!!


which date you applied?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I think it's too early as people who applied in March 1st week have just started getting results.


what is the status on your applicant dashboard?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

singh14286 said:


> Mine is finished today!!!


What do you mean its finished? You mean you got the result? When did you apply?


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

insider580 said:


> I also have an advantage that i am only assessing work experience from one company so things are pretty simple and should be faster to evaluate them.


same here


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your help for my wife's ACS Re-assessment. 

My wife earlier chose to be assessed as BA, but ACS got back to her recommending few other ANZs as her RnRs were not closely matching BA. In the recommendations she was asked to choose between, ICT Security Specialist, ICT QA Engineer, Software tester and some other codes which I do not remember on top of my head. 

Since, we were not well aware of the assessments and the ANZ and their importance, we went ahead with ICT QA Engineer. However, we realised later that her RnRs closely match ICT Security Specialist and not ICT QA ENgineer. 

Now, during our current ACS assessment we filed a new application wanting to be assessed as ICT SS, but ACS got back to us saying that my wife's ANZ is closely realated to either ICT QA Engineer or Systems Administrator. But we do not wish to choose between either of the recommendation but want to be assessed as ICT SS.

SHould we get back to ACS saying that the whole point to file for a re-assessment was to get assessed as ICT SS and not as any other ANZ. We also plan to attach the earlier assessor's email to show them that we were recommended that my wife's RnRs closely matched ICT SS. 

What would you suggest? Any help in this regards is hugely appreciated. 

Thanks,
Harsha.


----------



## irfan2829 (Nov 18, 2017)

ACS Submitted on 20/04/2018
CO assigned on 23/04/2018

Waiting for the next step :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> what is the status on your applicant dashboard?


With assessor, 10-12 weeks


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Friends ,

As per "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018" , the requirements for previous / current employer reference is :-
a) Required Documents - Employment References

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
• The words Certified True Copy of the Original
• The signature of the certifying person
• The date signed and name of the certifying person
• Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
• Certification details must be legible on the copy

======================================

My query is one of the employer refuses to provide the Employment reference on Company letterhead? Meaning that employer still provide the format we listed out with detailed JD , signature , seal date etc....but not on company letterhead?

I do have Appointment and service letter for that employer 
when I left the company in 2016.

Please advise if this will work ? If not , what are my Options except Affdavit by a senior colleague ..thanks.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> As per "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018" , the requirements for previous / current employer reference is :-
> a) Required Documents - Employment References
> ...


I didnt get you.
Do you mean you cant get reference letter on company letterhead? in this case, get a SD prefrebaly by someone who have directly managed you and overlaps your tenure in the company. You would need First and Last payslip in this case.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> As per "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018" , the requirements for previous / current employer reference is :-
> a) Required Documents - Employment References
> ...


If he has not provided the document on company letter head, the document became SD if i am not wrong. However, there is a specific format for SD. It should have words like "Sworn before etc" (please refer to the ACS website"


----------



## vamsi23842315 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi There,
I would like to apply ACS, but all my documentation work completed on OCt 2017 including Affidavit and all. can i apply ACS in this month April 2018 with those documents prepared on OCT 2017?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I think it's too early as people who applied in March 1st week have just started getting results.




Acs being slow these days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> As per "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018" , the requirements for previous / current employer reference is :-
> a) Required Documents - Employment References
> ...


If I can understand you correctly, you are having doubts whether your Company will provide an Employment reference letter or not. Contact your HR department, they will be able to tell you if its in their policy to provide R&R letters for personal visas. If they say "No", then you must submit a Statutory Document that includes the R&R in the specific format suggested by ACS and get it signed by a colleague at your same level, a level higher than you, or your manager. Also, the SD needs to be notarized. 

Along with the SD, you can include the first and last payslips, tax return form or appointment letter as evidence to support your employment history.

Hope this makes sense. Refer to the latest ACS Skills assessment guideline doc for more details.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

May I please know the meaning of this? Thank you for your help in advance. 
"Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor. "


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

dineshsshinkar said:


> May I please know the meaning of this? Thank you for your help in advance.
> "Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor. "


CO checks all the documents and further handover to assessor.
if any documents required, case office will drop you a mail and you can respond and send the required documents.
its will be with assessor for a longer time than with the CO, who does a initial check of required documents.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

My current status says:

"Your application is currently with an assessor. 
Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 10-12 weeks."

Does that mean its the final stage of the assessment? After 10-12 weeks, I am either failed or passed, is that right?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

i am also in the same stage from one week


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes..I got my ACS positive and now thinking of applying VIC state sponsorship.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

hoandang said:


> My current status says:
> 
> "Your application is currently with an assessor.
> Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 10-12 weeks."
> ...


Yes, that is correct. There is no pass or fail. They do the assessment of your application based on the documents you submitted and provide you with the report, based on which you can calculate your education and work experience related points.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

singh14286 said:


> Yes..I got my ACS positive and now thinking of applying VIC state sponsorship.


what was your timeline, like when you applied and how much time did assessor took for report?


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> what was your timeline, like when you applied and how much time did assessor took for report?


I applied on March,09 and very next week I got an email for documents correction. I uploaded the updated documents and I think it delayed my ACS result for a week. Anyways, fingers crossed for yours one. Do you think of applying any state sponsorship such as VIC or NSW?

Thanks


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

singh14286 said:


> I applied on March,09 and very next week I got an email for documents correction. I uploaded the updated documents and I think it delayed my ACS result for a week. Anyways, fingers crossed for yours one. Do you think of applying any state sponsorship such as VIC or NSW?
> 
> Thanks


So it took almost a month for you right? Yes i will go for state sponsorship to get 5 points more.


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> So it took almost a month for you right? Yes i will go for state sponsorship to get 5 points more.


Yes, it took one month plus. Which state you are trying to apply? What is points breakdown and ANZ code?

Thanks,


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Sharing my assessment details to help others:

Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Application Date: 28th Feb
Assessment Received: 17th April
Assessment: Positive with 4 Years deduction as my education is in ECE

I've submitted 7 company reference letter and one SD for my current employer signed by my reporting manager.

Feel free to ask if you have any specific queries.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

singh14286 said:


> Yes, it took one month plus. Which state you are trying to apply? What is points breakdown and ANZ code?
> 
> Thanks,


i am expecting 70 points if they (ACS) consider my full experience - around 12 years as of now...


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

My code is also same as yours. If your education relevant [IT] and you have 12 yrs experience in this occupation then for sure you will get maximum points of your experience . Also, I just applied for VIC sponsorship with 65 points and if I get sponsored then total would be 70 points. Let's see if VIC consider my application.

Thanks,


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi All ,

I have a query on ACS submission for 261314 - software tester which I would be doing for my spouse soon.

She is in her 5th Job now with a total of 10.6 years of experience.

1. Single PDF covering Engineering degree + 8 sememsters marksheets
2. Single PDF Consisting of Passport pages(1st and last with all details)
3. Single PDF covering all 5 detailed service certificate , following latest to oldest sequence.

Get a Notary or Gazetted , certified true copy on every page of 1,2,and 3.

My query is :-
a) Is above understanding correct?
b) Shall I include any other document except 1,2 and 3 above e.g. joining letter , relieving letter , salary slips etc..

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

You need to submit pay slips in case of SD. 

If you submit the documents on company letter head then no pay slips are required. 

I just submitted below docs
- Passport - notarized
- Experience letter on company letter head - notarized
- Degree copy - notarized
- Transcript copy - notarized

Simple!!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have a query on ACS submission for 261314 - software tester which I would be doing for my spouse soon.
> 
> ...


Please check ACS guidelines, it says single PDF per education and company. so you would need to split 3rd PDF for all 5 companies.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ajay_ghale said:


> Please check ACS guidelines, it says single PDF per education and company. so you would need to split 3rd PDF for all 5 companies.


Good points. Yes, you would need 1 different files for each episode of experience.


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

HI guys,

I'm planning to apply for ACS assessment but I don't have my RnR documents, it will take at least a month to get it. 
When will the next assessment start and if I apply on the next one will it affect my application result for the visa. I have read that ICT occupations quotas are getting completed in first few rounds...


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> I had got Degree Transcript from University, hence it was already stamped by them. Hence, notary/lawyer mentioned that he need not certify it again.
> 
> Also, SDs he already Notarized.
> 
> Hence, remaining documents like passport copy, actual reference letters from some employers(not SDs), I got it Certified True Copy from the notary/lawyer.


Hi,
I'm new to all these things, could you please tell me what do you mean by "SD"...I'm sorry if this is a silly question

It's kind of difficult for me get the abbreviation in google


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

SD is self declarations


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

vembu293 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to all these things, could you please tell me what do you mean by "SD"...I'm sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> It's kind of difficult for me get the abbreviation in google


Below is the answer to your question:

Kindly go through below and most of your questions will be answered:

Each Statutory Declaration must contain:

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.

The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant.

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level.

An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows:

'I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at (company name) as I was his/her (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with and witnessed his/her work on a regular basis throughout the employment.'

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

invincible84 said:


> SD is self declarations


Statutory Declaration to be precise


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

vembu293 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to all these things, could you please tell me what do you mean by "SD"...I'm sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> It's kind of difficult for me get the abbreviation in google


read this PDF in detail and you will have every answer. Once you have read it completely then ask if still any query:

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your valuable suggestions!!


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

May I please know the meaning of this:

With Assessor
Your application is currently with an assessor. 

Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 10-12 weeks.

Even though its mentioned as 10-12, is there any probability that the process will complete before that?

And as its already under process, will it come back to me for uploading additional documents?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

dineshsshinkar said:


> May I please know the meaning of this:
> 
> With Assessor
> Your application is currently with an assessor.
> ...


Yes, there can be a chance that you might receive the result earlier than 10-12 weeks. 

No, they will not ask for more documents once application is moved to "with assessor"

They only ask for additional documents when the file is at "with CO" status.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks again for the information


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

I am getting SD from my team lead for one of my company on a 20 rs stamp paper. Does this also need to be copied and certified?


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

ACS Application for 261313 Software Engineer submitted on 2-Apr-2018.. ..Missing Documents 15-Apr-18..Resubmitted 2-May-18



ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS applied: 02/04/18 Result: XX/XX/XX
IELTS: L8.5 R7.5 W8.0 S7.5
PTE: L85 R81 S90 W86

EOI : TBC
Invite : TBC
Apply : TBC

Total: 75 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 (7+ yrs but generally 2 yrs deducted) Language: 20


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

mailgrvc said:


> Sharing my assessment details to help others:
> 
> Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Application Date: 28th Feb
> ...


I also have ECE bachelors degree but i have Masters in Software Engineering.. last time, in 2014, they deducted 2 years experience.. if they deduct 2 years now, i will have 5 years of experience which is enough to get 75 points.

Question -
1) do you think they just deducted 2 years for me as i had masters in SE? Would it be the same? I heard some rules changed
2) how much time would it take for ITA if i have 75 and have lodged EOI without state sponsorship?
3) if they deduct more experience, i will have 70 points. What are my options to get ITA? which state is sponsoring for 261313 Software Engg? how long will it take?

thanks!

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS applied: 02/04/18 Result: XX/XX/XX
IELTS: L8.5 R7.5 W8.0 S7.5
PTE: L85 R81 S90 W86

EOI : TBC
Invite : TBC
Apply : TBC

Total: 75 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 (7+ yrs but generally 2 yrs deducted) Language: 20


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

ajay_ghale said:


> Anyone got their documents certified other then Notay and from outside India?
> I am in UK and Notaries here are quite expensive hence looking for some other available options.


its' free in the US - can go to any bank.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Any updates someone who got the ACS results recently in May?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

invincible84 said:


> Any updates someone who got the ACS results recently in May?


I think only a few cases from the month of March were reported.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> ACS Application for 261111 ICT BA submitted on 1-Apr-2018.. CO aligned on 2-Apr-2018...Missing Documents 4-Apr-18..Resubmitted 4-Apr-18


Have you got your ACS result?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ajay_ghale said:


> I am getting SD from my team lead for one of my company on a 20 rs stamp paper. Does this also need to be copied and certified?


The affidavit needs to be signed by your colleague and certified by a notary. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

*ACS evaluation*

PTE-A: (LSRW - 90\90\90\90)
ACS submitted: 14 April 2018 (261313), currently with accessor

Points -
Age - 25
Language - 20
Education - 15
Work Experience - hoping to get 15 (to get to a total of 75 since 70 has lower chances incase of larger number of applicants in the pool), but my work experience is about 12.9 and 4 years will be deducted being from E&C background.

Assume ACS will be out by end of June i.e. about 10 weeks.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

raudichy said:


> PTE-A: (LSRW - 90\90\90\90)
> ACS submitted: 14 April 2018 (261313), currently with accessor
> 
> Points -
> ...


Going by recent trend, ACS results are out in 7-8 weeks


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Advise:
Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
Getting Experiences Letters again from my previous Employers are not an easy task!! That’s why I am stressing that OLD EXPERIENCES Letters for the New ACS are far more than ENOUGH or do I need to get again from them??? Please, Please let me know ???
Gus, I know it’s an immense Gap because of my laziness I have not attempted the PTE Academic or any other test yet for the further process. 
Anyone can please have a look above and let me know the best way to approach!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apa11 said:


> Advise:
> Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
> Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
> Getting Experiences Letters again from my previous Employers are not an easy task!! That’s why I am stressing that OLD EXPERIENCES Letters for the New ACS are far more than ENOUGH or do I need to get again from them??? Please, Please let me know ???
> ...


You can use the old reference letters for all employment before you applied for the ACS earlier

You will have to submit fresh reference letters or SD for all experience beyond that date

Cheers


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can use the old reference letters for all employment before you applied for the ACS earlier
> 
> You will have to submit fresh reference letters or SD for all experience beyond that date
> 
> Cheers


Originally Posted by apa11 View Post
Advise:
Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
Getting Experiences Letters again from my previous Employers are not an easy task!! That’s why I am stressing that OLD EXPERIENCES Letters for the New ACS are far more than ENOUGH or do I need to get again from them??? Please, Please let me know ???
Gus, I know it’s an immense Gap because of my laziness I have not attempted the PTE Academic or any other test yet for the further process. 
Anyone can please have a look above and let me know the best way to approach!

You can use the old reference letters for all employment before you applied for the ACS earlier

You will have to submit fresh reference letters or SD for all experience beyond that date

Cheers


" Thanks for the quick reply. Can you please also confirm that can I use my Old Experience letters for the new ACS validation after my old ACS expire, which will be on 12th July 2018.
Just wondering that after 12th July will they accept my old Experience Letters or not? As you know that it is really taunting job to get the experience letters from old employers for the 2nd time again.
Because of some financial the problem, I am looking to get the new done in August 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apa11 said:


> Originally Posted by apa11 View Post
> Advise:
> Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
> Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
> ...


Please read my answer

I cannot be more clear then that 

I am presuming you did your ACS in July 2016

You can use the old reference or experience letters issued till July 2016 for all previous employments 
You have to get fresh letters for all experiences beyond the July 2016 period

Cheers


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Please read my answer
> 
> I cannot be more clear then that
> 
> ...


Thanks, newbienz! Sorry, for that?

Can you please also confirm that how much is the new 2018 ACS Assessment FEE?
Also, I am Working for one of the Dubai based company remotely. Like, I am working as a "Remote Network Engineer". The company is happy to provide Experience letter. Will they accept it or not?


----------



## ICT_Pal (May 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm applying for Software Engineer (261313),please guide me through this as I have a few questions about assessment process :

1- Does my job designation have to be exactly (Software Engineer) or it can be anything related as long as the job duties are the same?

2- If my job duties cover almost all the job duties stated in ANZSCO description,should I include my additional duties ones that are not included in ANZSCO descriptiion?

3- At assessment stage,do I need to provide pay slips if I have complete Employment References or those will be asked for at a later stage after?

4- Is it okay to specify job-specific duties and technologies that have been worked with in some particular job,or should be generic duties?

Thanks for helping me, and best luck for all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apa11 said:


> Thanks, newbienz! Sorry, for that?
> 
> Can you please also confirm that how much is the new 2018 ACS Assessment FEE?
> Also, I am Working for one of the Dubai based company remotely. Like, I am working as a "Remote Network Engineer". The company is happy to provide Experience letter. Will they accept it or not?


It will be the same 500 AUD

You will need the complete set of evidence which is required as you were working locally
Moreover, it’s not only ACS that you have to worry about
ACS is quite lenient and may accept the employment with a bare set of documents, but the CO May be very strict and will go quite deep into the verification of the employment 

So don’t try to beat the system

Cheers


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It will be the same 500 AUD
> 
> You will need the complete set of evidence which is required as you were working locally
> Moreover, it’s not only ACS that you have to worry about
> ...


Hi,
Thanks, for the reply? "
"So don’t try to beat the system": Bro, I am not trying to beat any system. I just asked you about the Remotely job. Genuinely I am working for them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apa11 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, for the reply? "
> "So don’t try to beat the system": Bro, I am not trying to beat any system. I just asked you about the Remotely job. Genuinely I am working for them.


Then no issues

Cheers


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ICT_Pal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm applying for Software Engineer (261313),please guide me through this as I have a few questions about assessment process :
> 
> ...


1/ If your designation is the same, then it's best possible scenario, else a related role is fine as long as it matches the ANZSCO R&R for your skill code.

2/ No harm in including additional duties IMO, as long as you stick to the scope.

3/ You upload supporting docs at the time of filing your ACS application, or if the CO asks you to provide additional docs. Payslips are docs to support your Statutory Declaration only in cases when you don't get a reference letter from your employer. Read up the skill assesment guideline doc for more details.

4/Specific to your job, and should match or atleast be related to your Anzsco code R&R.


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## surajkumar (May 12, 2018)

Hi
Can anybody clarify me on below query.
I have experience letter which clearly says the designation, time duration of work, roles and work done during that time. Only missing thing here is the word part time or full time. My job was full time and it was in Middle east country. Is my reference letter valid? Will ACS reject since the word full time is not mentioned in the letter?.
Please reply. Thanks


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

surajkumar said:


> Hi
> Can anybody clarify me on below query.
> I have experience letter which clearly says the designation, time duration of work, roles and work done during that time. Only missing thing here is the word part time or full time. My job was full time and it was in Middle east country. Is my reference letter valid? Will ACS reject since the word full time is not mentioned in the letter?.
> Please reply. Thanks


As for my knowledge, ACS instructions clearly says, It should mention Full time/Part time like 20 hrs on Letterhead?


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

apa11 said:


> As for my knowledge, ACS instructions clearly says, It should mention Full time/Part time like 20 hrs on Letterhead?


Or you can go back to Employer and tell them please mention on their Letterhead about my Full-time role with the number of hours per week.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It will be the same 500 AUD
> 
> You will need the complete set of evidence which is required as you were working locally
> Moreover, it’s not only ACS that you have to worry about
> ...


Hi, I have a stupid question. what is CO in this context?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Case officer


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

COmeans case officer


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> COmeans case officer


So my ACS status is "With Assessor" that means I have passed the CO round, is that right?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

It basically means case officer has done a preliminary check that your documents are in order. Now assessor will verify in detail.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hoandang said:


> So my ACS status is "With Assessor" that means I have passed the CO round, is that right?




No real need to look into this. Just wait.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjain2311 (May 13, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> Almost in same condition like yours, close to 10years experience and 5 companies to get letters.
> Regarding time, we have to find it somehow  No option for it. Best of luck!!


Hi,
Did you guys get the letters on your respective company's letterhead? 
If no, then did you prepare it on stamp papers with your colleague's as reference.

Regards
Sudeep


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Transcripts Confusion*

Hi Group,

I was happily gathering all the documents for me & my wife's ACS assessment when I came to know about a term called "Transcripts" which is generally used for educational documents. I assumed it is similar to marksheets and went on to collect other documents. Just this morning, I came to know that transcripts are totally different from the semester wise mark sheets or a consolidated marksheet(containing all semester subjects & grades). 

Now my dilemma is whether I should upload semester wise/consolidated mark sheets or arrange the "Transcripts" to upload for ACS assessment?

Is there anyone in the group who has submitted only the marksheets and got +ve result from ACS?

Is it mandatory to provide transcripts or ACS will accept marksheets?

Please let me know your views as this is totally new for me and I have to take appropriate action based on the response from your end.

Regards
Ankur


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant Points:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (assuming after deducting 2 years) About to submit application.
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Partner Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313

Total - 189(75), 190(80)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I was happily gathering all the documents for me & my wife's ACS assessment when I came to know about a term called "Transcripts" which is generally used for educational documents. I assumed it is similar to marksheets and went on to collect other documents. Just this morning, I came to know that transcripts are totally different from the semester wise mark sheets or a consolidated marksheet(containing all semester subjects & grades).
> 
> ...


I submitted marksheets for all 8 semesters and got assessed without any issues

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I submitted marksheets for all 8 semesters and got assessed without any issues
> 
> Cheers


Great! Did CO contacted you to provide any other document for education?


----------



## denm4n (May 3, 2018)

gviju.cs said:


> I wish to submit it in April. Getting the RnR is getting tough. Have to ponder over 11 years of all the stuffs that I did in 4 different companies. I'm hardly getting anytime as the current job is too demanding.  I'm already 32+ and have to file my eoi before I become 33+!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


The age clock does not stop at EOI stage, does it ? I thought it stopped at submission of the main visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denm4n said:


> The age clock does not stop at EOI stage, does it ? I thought it stopped at submission of the main visa?


It stops at neither
It stops on the date of the invite

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Great! Did CO contacted you to provide any other document for education?


I have already clarified that there were no issues

There was no contact whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## denm4n (May 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It stops at neither
> It stops on the date of the invite
> 
> Cheers


lol, thanks. Glad I didn't pay that agent...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denm4n said:


> lol, thanks. Glad I didn't pay that agent...


I would be a millionaire if I got a dollar every time I heard this

Cheers


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I applied for ACS on April 2nd however the CO ate my time asking for docs i already submitted. It took her one month May 2nd to move my process to assessor.

I see people who applied in last week of may are already getting approved. Does anyone know if the assessor goes by Date Applied or the Date when the application moved to assessor? In latter case, it'll take another one month for me atleast.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> I applied for ACS on April 2nd however the CO ate my time asking for docs i already submitted. It took her one month May 2nd to move my process to assessor.
> 
> I see people who applied in last week of may are already getting approved. Does anyone know if the assessor goes by Date Applied or the Date when the application moved to assessor? In latter case, it'll take another one month for me atleast.




Hopefully it will be quicker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

ihaleem9 said:


> I applied for ACS on April 2nd however the CO ate my time asking for docs i already submitted. It took her one month May 2nd to move my process to assessor.
> 
> I see people who applied in last week of may are already getting approved. Does anyone know if the assessor goes by Date Applied or the Date when the application moved to assessor? In latter case, it'll take another one month for me atleast.


Got positive assessment today (2 years deducted). The time CO wasted didn't count. Assessor picked based on date of application otherwise would have had to wait a month.

Applied EOI with 75 points!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> Got positive assessment today (2 years deducted). The time CO wasted didn't count. Assessor picked based on date of application otherwise would have had to wait a month.
> 
> Applied EOI with 75 points!


Congratulations. They have improved a lot and many applicants are reporting results in 7 weeks.


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

I have got my positive assessment letter today from ACS.. I submitted my application on 30 March 2018 and payment made on 4 April 2018..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> Got positive assessment today (2 years deducted). The time CO wasted didn't count. Assessor picked based on date of application otherwise would have had to wait a month.
> 
> Applied EOI with 75 points!




Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> Got positive assessment today (2 years deducted). The time CO wasted didn't count. Assessor picked based on date of application otherwise would have had to wait a month.
> 
> Applied EOI with 75 points!


that is nice and quite fast! Congrats


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Congratulations. They have improved a lot and many applicants are reporting results in 7 weeks.



Hi There , In your signature as you have mentioned that ACS Result: 04/06/18 (?) , have you received ACS outcome ? or waiting for that..I see that you have filed EOI as well...a bit confused as w/o ACS how can one file EOI? Pls. throw some light


Spouse ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS applied: 16/04/18 Result: 04/06/18 (?)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi There , In your signature as you have mentioned that ACS Result: 04/06/18 (?) , have you received ACS outcome ? or waiting for that..I see that you have filed EOI as well...a bit confused as w/o ACS how can one file EOI? Pls. throw some light
> 
> 
> 
> ...




American date format maybe!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi There , In your signature as you have mentioned that ACS Result: 04/06/18 (?) , have you received ACS outcome ? or waiting for that..I see that you have filed EOI as well...a bit confused as w/o ACS how can one file EOI? Pls. throw some light
> 
> 
> Spouse ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 16/04/18 Result: 04/06/18 (?)


I have lodged EOI using my points breakdown. 

Right now, I am waiting for my wife's ACS result which I expect to receive on 4th of next month. 

This will give me 5 extra points and I will be on 70+5. 

Right now I am on 65+5 and not invited since Oct 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

insider580 said:


> I have lodged EOI using my points breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even with 70+5 it aint easy nowadays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

*April invites?*

Did anyone who applied for ACS get their assessment? If so what date


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi friends , Can anyone guide me or provide a link for sample SD , I am looking to file ACS and for current employer I think it won't makes sense to ask for an R&R as it would raise eyebrows and Qs...

hence , looking to get an SD done , pls. help me with the SD format , I have read ACS guideline and aware of the keywords needed in SD. Thanks.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

Hi all, I have applied for my ACS evaluation on April 26th 2018.. can some one tell how much time will it take for my evaluation? My husband got the evaluation in 10days.. and has already submitted his eoi.. but I am still waiting for my evaluation 😞..


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Heidi1312 said:


> Hi all, I have applied for my ACS evaluation on April 26th 2018.. can some one tell how much time will it take for my evaluation? My husband got the evaluation in 10days.. and has already submitted his eoi.. but I am still waiting for my evaluation 😞..


Hi,

I had applied on 16th April, and it is still with Assessor. Going by what I am seeing in various places, it is taking 8-10 weeks now. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

I had initially submitted Post Study Skills Application to verify Bachelor's and Professional Year (Results was positive)

I've recently submitted another (re-assessment) ACS Post Study Skills application to verify 1 year of local experience (Victorian) to achieve 5 points more points (so 10 in total)

I had submitted a reference letter signed from my HR and included "To date" as I still work here.

Will the ACS Assessors do a reference check for my RnR?

Has anyone verified professional year and 1 year of work exp together?


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would be a millionaire if I got a dollar every time I heard this
> 
> Cheers


HI NB,

Could you please through some insights on advantages of having a job offer for SC 190 VIC and NSW states? How much weight-age is given to a job offer?

Based on this I want to discuss with my employer to get an offer.

My points: Total 70 without SS
Age: 30, Exp: 10, Edu: 15, Lang: 10, Spouse: 5


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

Hello guys. I have got my successful Acs outcome letter in February-2018 and have a doubt regarding same. My degree completion date according to my degree is May2011. But in ACS letter its printed July2011. I have filed EOI with May2011 as end date. Please tell me if its ok?? Or any thing can be done about it??


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*ACS results positive*

Hello folks,
Got positive assessment from ACS for my employment today.
submitted on 6th April 2018 and got the results on 24th May, so exactly 7 weeks!!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

amitkb said:


> Hello guys. I have got my successful Acs outcome letter in February-2018 and have a doubt regarding same. My degree completion date according to my degree is May2011. But in ACS letter its printed July2011. I have filed EOI with May2011 as end date. Please tell me if its ok?? Or any thing can be done about it??


Please request correction to your ACS results letter. ACS support have a quick turnaround in cases like these.

Once you receive the letter with Jul 2011 as end date, login to skillselect and update the end date for your graduation.

One month here and there might not make a difference you might think, but why create any confusion for the CO.



Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rbh4kor (May 24, 2018)

*Unable to Upload my Docs to ACS*



amitjadhav24 said:


> All,
> Starting this thread for people applying for ACS Assessment in April 2018.
> 
> For me, I submitted the application today morning!!


Hi All,

I tried uploading documents today but could not do it due to error 

"Your file could not be uploaded Please try again"

File has got a name Passport and of type pdf which is less than 3MB.

Can anyone please help ?

Cheers,
Ravi


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

rbh4kor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried uploading documents today but could not do it due to error
> 
> ...


It had happened to me as well, refresh the page and upload the docs at once. It worked for me


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Took 2 months for me


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Folks, need some help.
In process of submitting an EOI. the ACS letter states that following:

"The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Dates:
12/06 - 04/18 – 11 year(s) 4 month(s)

So I have to state relevant skilled employment from May 1st 2010 till today?
I am still employed in the current employment.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

rzeus said:


> Folks, need some help.
> In process of submitting an EOI. the ACS letter states that following:
> 
> "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> ...


Yes, add two rows for Employment history.

1/ 12/06 - 04/10 - - - mark it as not relevant

2/ 05/10 - leave end date blank - - - mark it as relevant.

Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Yes, add two rows for Employment history.
> 
> 1/ 12/06 - 04/10 - - - mark it as not relevant
> 
> ...


Thanks.
so i put in 11/12/2006 to 30/4/2010 for non-relevant skill and 1/5/2010 - blank.


----------



## Urwa Ali (May 24, 2018)

Dear All
I am new member I want to know the process of accessing documents from ACS
1- which documents to be accessed?
2- what are the documents someone need for obtaining partners skills points?


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Urwa Ali said:


> Dear All
> I am new member I want to know the process of accessing documents from ACS
> 1- which documents to be accessed?
> 2- what are the documents someone need for obtaining partners skills points?


- Passport copy - notarized
- Educational degree and transcript - notarized
- experience letters - notarized

If you are submitting SD document, then you have to provide payslips as well


----------



## Urwa Ali (May 24, 2018)

What is the meaning of notarized as you said?
What is SD document?
As there was written in a link that the fee of ACS is of 8 documents then what are they?
Are we supposed to assess our IELTS result too?


----------



## Ronny23 (Jan 10, 2018)

"Sworn before" was not typed in the affidavit but was written via pen and notary attested it with his stamp and signature. so will it work?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

I can see folks who applied in April getting response from ACS...I applied on 1st April..it took 2-3 days to reach assessor...but no response yet...It been 8 full weeks..I wrote to them yesteday..but the CO replied that its with assessor and if they need any info then they will contact me...

Guys/experts...any comments?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys, how long does ACS assessment take nowadays? I remember in 2016 it only took two weeks!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

mike129 said:


> guys, how long does ACS assessment take nowadays? I remember in 2016 it only took two weeks!


As per their website its 10 to 12 weeks but people have reported results in 7 weeks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> I can see folks who applied in April getting response from ACS...I applied on 1st April..it took 2-3 days to reach assessor...but no response yet...It been 8 full weeks..I wrote to them yesteday..but the CO replied that its with assessor and if they need any info then they will contact me...
> 
> Guys/experts...any comments?


Follow up, many received results in 7 weeks time. Regardless of whether its a RPL case or not, you should have received results by now. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

CO delayed my process by a month however it didn't change the processing time. Got in 7 weeks. So Assessor goes by date of application, that's confirmed.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Anybody who applied for ACS assessment in second or third week of April got their result ?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Already did. They said its with assessor..and dats it



nabhilash said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see folks who applied in April getting response from ACS...I applied on 1st April..it took 2-3 days to reach assessor...but no response yet...It been 8 full weeks..I wrote to them yesteday..but the CO replied that its with assessor and if they need any info then they will contact me...
> ...


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Anybody who applied for ACS assessment in second or third week of April got their result ?


No, i applied on 12th April.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

I applied on 1st april and still waiting...


dineshsshinkar said:


> Anybody who applied for ACS assessment in second or third week of April got their result ?


----------



## alokkgl (May 1, 2018)

I have applied for (ICT BA) ACS RPL on 5th April 2018 and since 16th April 2018 it is with Assessor awaiting results. 

Already in 8th Week. How long it should take for results. 



Thanks and Regards 
Alok Kumar


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally Got the results today..however it says “ Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.“.. is dat a standard statement or what



gargn1420 said:


> I applied on 1st april and still waiting...
> 
> 
> dineshsshinkar said:
> ...


----------



## alokkgl (May 1, 2018)

After 54 days, got the response from ACS on RPL document to make it 1-1/2 page each section of essential core and not to use CamScanner. 

Thanks 
Alok Kumar


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

Today i got my ACS success, i was applied on 11 th april. I got it in 50 days of time.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

alokkgl said:


> After 54 days, got the response from ACS on RPL document to make it 1-1/2 page each section of essential core and not to use CamScanner.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok Kumar


Hi Alok ,

I believe you are talking about the 1st section "The ICT Key Areas of Knowledge:" which has 2 subsections , Essential and general and for each subsection , it is mentioned as a guideline that "Limit each explanation to no more than one to one and a half pages." ...

How many pages did you made it at First ? Did you do the subsections within Essential each e.g. Professional Expectations > 1.5 pages each ? I am also prep RPL (261111) and hence , curious and worried..

What do you mean by Camscanner ? is it that you used an app or something to scan , rather than using a Scanning machine ?

Pls. throw some light.

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

gargn1420 said:


> Finally Got the results today..however it says “ Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.“.. is dat a standard statement or what


This is the standard statement.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Finally Got the results today..however it says “ Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.“.. is dat a standard statement or what


Can pls tell wen have u submitted for ACS evaluation?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Folks , one question: I am a BE in electronics and telecom and PGDM in information systems. Last time around (3 years back) they had not recognized my PGDM. Shall my BE be considered a major for ICT?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Heidi1312 said:


> Can pls tell wen have u submitted for ACS evaluation?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


1 April i think


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Finally Got the results today..however it says “ Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.“.. is dat a standard statement or what


28-Apr-2018 : PTE - 90 (90,90,90,89)

that is sheer awesome. you should be getting a lot of points....


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Anybody who applied for ACS assessment in second or third week of April got their result ?


Nope i am also waiting. Expecting around 2nd week of June now!


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> 1 April i think


Ohh then I have a lonngggg time to wait then  I applied on 26th April.. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi,
Which material did you use to prepare for PTE?
Could you please share?
Regards


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi gargn1420 ,

Which material did you use to prepare for PTE?
Could you please share?
Regards


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

I applied for ACS yesterday. Today it's with accessor.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Issue with Content Printed on Reference Letter*

Hi All,

I need little help on my reference letter. 
Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.


May 28, 2018
Australian Computer Society
Australia.

RE: Letter for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society.

This letter is being issued to *Employee Name*, *Emp ID*, on his request, for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society. This letter is to confirm that *Employee Name* is employed with *Company Name* as a full-time employee in Bengaluru India from March 20, 20XX. During his tenure, He was deputed to United Kingdom from August 15, 20XX to February 10, 20XX. He is currently designated as Software Engineer.

During his tenure at *Company Name*, *Employee Name *worked on the following –

• Requirement gathering, creating technical specifications, designing and developing of simple and complex applications following agile methodology.
• Designing, developing, enhancing and maintaining code in SSIS, Visual Basic (MS Excel, MS Access), VB.NET, C# and XML based applications.
• Migrating several large databases from MS Access and SQL Server to higher SQL versions using migration assistant tools and techniques.
• Identifying system deficiencies and performance issues and providing service improvement strategies.
• Creating and maintaining several documents containing information on technical specifications, knowledge transfer, effort estimation, functional changes, query and defect tracking.
• Performing extensive unit, system, regression and integration testing of applications using standard techniques to ensure that the application performs as per requirement.
• Providing guidance to the team as an application and technology SME for applications written in VBA, VB6, SSIS and SQL.

*
Yours Sincerely,
xyz

Lead HR
Company Name*


I can see some issue on reference letter:
*
1. Start Date is not in correct date format(it should have been DD/MM/YY)
2. No End Date as "To Date"
3. Full time employee is there but 20 hours or more per week is missing
4. Company stamp is missing but the letter is on company letterhead with HR signature & contact details.
*

Kindly advise if the above issues needs some action or can be ignored. Will ACS accept this letter as valid for assessment? 

Any help in this matter would be much appreciated!! 

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need little help on my reference letter.
> Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.
> ...


1/ The date format does not matter, as long as the letter includes a understandable start date. 

2/ If you are working with the same employer who issued the above letter, then letter should read out....

DD/MMM/YYYY - Till date / Present

3/ Work hours / week need to be mentioned.. Eg: 40 hrs per week.

4/ Letter issued on company letter head is fine.

How did you calculate your points tally without completing your ACS assesment? Is that an estimate? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

ragurajesh said:


> Today i got my ACS success, i was applied on 11 th april. I got it in 50 days of time.


 Incredible (50 days)


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

babajee said:


> I applied for ACS yesterday. Today it's with accessor.


If it is with accessor does it mean you will get the result within few days?


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

mike129 said:


> If it is with accessor does it mean you will get the result within few days?


Accessor will take 10-12 weeks to update. As of now we understand it takes minimum 6-7 weeks

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

ragurajesh said:


> Today i got my ACS success, i was applied on 11 th april. I got it in 50 days of time.


I submitted on 12th april, hopefully I should get today or in next few days.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> 1/ The date format does not matter, as long as the letter includes a understandable start date.
> 
> 2/ If you are working with the same employer who issued the above letter, then letter should read out....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. It really helped! And yes, these are the estimated points based on the experience & education. Hopefully, ACS agree with my estimates so that I can claim the anticipated points.

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## kanade_vishal (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I’m going to give a try for ACS assessment and PTE.
Before proceed with ACS , have a query as :

My total IT work exp. is 9 plus years. Out of which 2 years as S/W developer and later on I turned to be in Business Analysis stream.
So I do have company joining letter mentioning as s/w engineer and my work exp. Letter mentioned as Sr. Business analyst.

My query is, whether there are different categories for S/W engineer and Business analyst. As I want to apply for BA stream only and currently performing the same role,
So will ACS consider my whole work exp. As BA only ?
While mentioning roles & responsibilities (company reference letter) , I am going to mention all functional skills ,roles I have played (not technical one)
Does that make sense ?
Does ACS evaluates based on company offer letter/work exp. Letter designations ? or does it evaluates on roles/responsibilities played, which are mentioned in reference letters ?

Kindly guide on this.

Regards,
Vishal K.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Answers inline in red...



kanade_vishal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I’m going to give a try for ACS assessment and PTE.
> Before proceed with ACS , have a query as :
> 
> ...


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

mike129 said:


> If it is with accessor does it mean you will get the result within few days?


I am not sure about it. I'll wait and see.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

mike129 said:


> If it is with accessor does it mean you will get the result within few days?


Usually, it moves from Co to accessor the very next day (as long as your documents are complete).

Then from accessor till finalized, it takes 10 - 12 weeks (as per website). However, some people have reported they got the outcome in 7 weeks.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

wait and have patience


----------



## alokkgl (May 1, 2018)

Yes, I am referring to RPL report and mention what you have done rather than generic skill. 

Please use scan machine and not mobile based scan. 

Thanks 
Alok Kumar


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

1st april 



Heidi1312 said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally Got the results today..however it says “ Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.“.. is dat a standard statement or what
> ...


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Well.. Wouldnt that be awesome



invincible84 said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally Got the results today..however it says “ Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.“.. is dat a standard statement or what
> ...


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

I got a zip containing some ebooks and audio files from one of the other threads..

Watched youtube videos from e2learning..some of the tips that guy gives really helped..

And gave mock tests on tcyonline..





babajee said:


> Hi gargn1420 ,
> 
> Which material did you use to prepare for PTE?
> Could you please share?
> Regards


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got +ve ACS result today, submitted on 12th April.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

I got my ACS result today. Applied on 12 April.

ACS result: positive


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

can anyone please confirm, is there any delay in getting response from ACS. 

I have registered my assessment on 11th April, 2018 and as of now, I didn't get any response from them.

am I the only one who is waiting for the ACS evaluation response or everyone logged their complaint in April is facing the same.

My Code: 261313
2 years ago I had registered my application for the evaluation on 18th May,2016 and got the response on 30th May 2016. 

but this time, it's been more than 1 month that I didn't get any response from the ACS personnel.

Kindly guide the way forward. should I wait or what is the process to contact the ACS and expedite the response of my case.

Thanks and looking forward everyone.

-Regards,
Rabeel


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> I got a zip containing some ebooks and audio files from one of the other threads..
> 
> Watched youtube videos from e2learning..some of the tips that guy gives really helped..
> 
> ...


Could you please share that zip file?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Wait...



rabeeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> can anyone please confirm, is there any delay in getting response from ACS.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooljapes (Mar 3, 2018)

rabeeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> can anyone please confirm, is there any delay in getting response from ACS.
> 
> ...


I have applied on 10th April still waiting, hopefully will receive in a few days. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## apa11 (Jul 15, 2016)

rabeeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> can anyone please confirm, is there any delay in getting response from ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Rabeel,

You have mentioned here that " 2 years ago I had registered my application for the evaluation on 18th May 2016 and got the response on 30th May 2016"

Can you please let me know that your previous report is "Expired"?
For the new assessment have to took, previous employments Letters from the employers for the second time OR you included the same previous 2 years back Experience Letters with the new application?


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

apa11 said:


> Hi Rabeel,
> 
> You have mentioned here that " 2 years ago I had registered my application for the evaluation on 18th May 2016 and got the response on 30th May 2016"
> 
> ...


Hi, 

My previous assessment has been expired and i have again re-issued my new experience letter from my employer since i did not changed my job since that time i got the response 2 years back as evaluation. 

as of now, i have shared all the previously provided document along with the latest currently employed employee experience letter with all the previously provided AS IS experience letters.

i am just wondering that why this process is taking so long as last time it hardly took 15 days for their response to arrive. 

Also please confirm should i wait for my evaluation or write an email to the ACS personnel to get the response as an update regarding progress of my ACS case.

-Rabeel


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

I am in the same boat too. My previous ACS assessment expired 3 years back. However, upon loggin in to my acs account, it showed the status "Expired" . When I selected new application, it automatically took all the uploaded documents. I just had to add my current experience letter.

And yes, it took 19 days the earlier time, and this time it's almost 7 weeks now!!


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

almost there now, 14 april getting results:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

even one guy who submitted on 23rd april got his result today which is 39 days... waiting, maybe monday hopefully!


----------



## katsumoto (Feb 4, 2018)

Submitted ACS on 8 April and received positive on 28 May.... All the best to everyone!


31 May 2018 - EOI Submitted - 189 (75 points)
28 May 2018 - ACS Positive : 11y9m
08 Apr 2018 - ACS Submitted : 261112
01 Feb 2018 - PTE 90 : L90 / R90 / S90 / W90


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

katsumoto said:


> Submitted ACS on 8 April and received positive on 28 May.... All the best to everyone!
> 
> 
> 31 May 2018 - EOI Submitted - 189 (75 points)
> ...


in 2016 it was only two weeks and the assessment was done, why now it is taking two month?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

mike129 said:


> in 2016 it was only two weeks and the assessment was done, why now it is taking two month?


Surge in number of applications I guess


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

babajee said:


> Could you please share that zip file?


Here you go..

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...cxNGxIaGdSZzNXdkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

I still didn't get any response. can anyone guide the way forward. should i email to the concerned personnel of ACS or should wait more as already due time has been expired of 6 weeks. 

Kindly guide and confirm. 

-Rabeel


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Answers inline in red..



rabeeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> can anyone please confirm, is there any delay in getting response from ACS.
> 
> ...


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

I've received email to provide additional documents with following note,

Please obtain work documentation for ( australia in particular) that has dates in dd/mm/yyyy format. 

What shall i do for this, i've already provided the salary slip however my first salary was credited in second month. what additional documents can i provide?


----------



## cooljapes (Mar 3, 2018)

In ACS my applicant dashboard it shows application successfully finalized but have not received email with outcome. How long does it take before we receive email with outcome after the application is finalized? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

cooljapes said:


> In ACS my applicant dashboard it shows application successfully finalized but have not received email with outcome. How long does it take before we receive email with outcome after the application is finalized?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hii I am not sure about ur quest as I am awaiting ACS results, but can u pls tell me wen had u applied for evaluation.. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

cooljapes said:


> In ACS my applicant dashboard it shows application successfully finalized but have not received email with outcome. How long does it take before we receive email with outcome after the application is finalized?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Ideally, I would expect ACS CO to email your results letter within 24 hours. Check your spam folders. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

gg_ss said:


> I've received email to provide additional documents with following note,
> 
> Please obtain work documentation for ( australia in particular) that has dates in dd/mm/yyyy format.
> 
> What shall i do for this, i've already provided the salary slip however my first salary was credited in second month. what additional documents can i provide?


Clarify your situation in your email to ACS CO, they are pretty responsive. If you have provided a Statutory Declaration for R&R, I would ideally back it up with:

Last payslip (if first payslip is ages ago)
IT returns doc

Anything to validate the start and end dates of your employment in question. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

cooljapes said:


> In ACS my applicant dashboard it shows application successfully finalized but have not received email with outcome. How long does it take before we receive email with outcome after the application is finalized?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Have you received the result? When did you apply by the way?


----------



## cooljapes (Mar 3, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Have you received the result? When did you apply by the way?


Applied on 10th of April. Yesterday( Jun 4)the status changed to finalized in the dashboard from the status with Assessor. Still have not received the email, have also checked the spam folder. It has been more than 24 hours since status has changed to finalized. I am hoping will get it by EOD today or at least by tomorrow EOD. But does it usually take this long? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

cooljapes said:


> Applied on 10th of April. Yesterday( Jun 4)the status changed to finalized in the dashboard from the status with Assessor. Still have not received the email, have also checked the spam folder. It has been more than 24 hours since status has changed to finalized. I am hoping will get it by EOD today or at least by tomorrow EOD. But does it usually take this long?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Normally no, it should not have taken this long. You must have received the document by now.


----------



## cooljapes (Mar 3, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Normally no, it should not have taken this long. You must have received the document by now.


Got it now. Positive assessment.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Clarify your situation in your email to ACS CO, they are pretty responsive. If you have provided a Statutory Declaration for R&R, I would ideally back it up with:
> 
> Last payslip (if first payslip is ages ago)
> IT returns doc
> ...


Thanks for your response, I've already emailed them clarifying my situation. I'll check out tax details and see if it shows the dates or not.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

:


cooljapes said:


> Got it now. Positive assessment.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


:clap2:

All the best for your further steps..


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Answers inline in red..


Thank you so much for the guidance in detail


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Quick question:
I had applied on 16th April, some documents were pending, which I uploaded and got confirmation on 20th that All documents received and moved to "With Assessor" Status. Any idea, if the 7 weeks(or whatever is the current timeline) is calculated from 16th April or 20th April?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

adg.andy said:


> Quick question:
> I had applied on 16th April, some documents were pending, which I uploaded and got confirmation on 20th that All documents received and moved to "With Assessor" Status. Any idea, if the 7 weeks(or whatever is the current timeline) is calculated from 16th April or 20th April?


16th of Apr

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

adg.andy said:


> Quick question:
> I had applied on 16th April, some documents were pending, which I uploaded and got confirmation on 20th that All documents received and moved to "With Assessor" Status. Any idea, if the 7 weeks(or whatever is the current timeline) is calculated from 16th April or 20th April?


I also applied for my wife's ACS on 16th, it shows still with accessor. 

What is your status on the dashboard?


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

raudichy said:


> PTE-A: (LSRW - 90\90\90\90)
> ACS submitted: 14 April 2018 (261313), currently with accessor
> 
> Points -
> ...


Got My ACS result on 5 June between 7th and 8th week.Result is positive, though 4 years of experience deducted since i am from BTech Electronics and Communication, hopefully should be apply to apply with 75 points, keeping fingers crossed, will keep this forum posted.Thanks for all the information on this forum that helps reduce anxiety, fine tune steps and feel positive around prospects (sorry i was not expecting more than 8 years to be approved hence sound a little emotional i guess)


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

insider580 said:


> I also applied for my wife's ACS on 16th, it shows still with accessor.
> 
> What is your status on the dashboard?


Code is 261111 / 13 or any other?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Heidi1312 said:


> Code is 261111 / 13 or any other?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Her code is 261313 Software Engineer but it does not matter in ACS for which code you are doing the assessment for.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Her code is 261313 Software Engineer but it does not matter in ACS for which code you are doing the assessment for.


Oh I c.. I heard that it is not dependent on date of submission , but the demand of code we have applied for.. so asked.. cz I see people getting results not in order of submission.. (not sure of the authenticity of the info though)

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

cooljapes said:


> Got it now. Positive assessment.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

raudichy said:


> Got My ACS result on 5 June between 7th and 8th week.Result is positive, though 4 years of experience deducted since i am from BTech Electronics and Communication, hopefully should be apply to apply with 75 points, keeping fingers crossed, will keep this forum posted.Thanks for all the information on this forum that helps reduce anxiety, fine tune steps and feel positive around prospects (sorry i was not expecting more than 8 years to be approved hence sound a little emotional i guess)


Good luck and congrats for ACS result


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

My wife's ACS is completed today with +ve result. Applied on 13th April'18.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

venkatadiya said:


> My wife's ACS is completed today with +ve result. Applied on 13th April'18.


Cool , good luck ahead!


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

insider580 said:


> I also applied for my wife's ACS on 16th, it shows still with accessor.
> 
> What is your status on the dashboard?


It is still with assessor. Fingers crossed.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Cool , good luck ahead!


Thank you


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

raudichy said:


> Got My ACS result on 5 June between 7th and 8th week.Result is positive, though 4 years of experience deducted since i am from BTech Electronics and Communication, hopefully should be apply to apply with 75 points, keeping fingers crossed, will keep this forum posted.Thanks for all the information on this forum that helps reduce anxiety, fine tune steps and feel positive around prospects (sorry i was not expecting more than 8 years to be approved hence sound a little emotional i guess)


Any Idea??? With 75 points, what would be the time gap between EOI and ITA for 261313 software engineer occupation.

Also, just saw skill select and 9 May 2018 invites had a huge chunk of people with 80 points.Looks like great number of people are making it to 80 points.


----------



## navjot2887 (Jun 7, 2018)

Congratulations 
I applied on 16 April and still waiting


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

raudichy said:


> Got My ACS result on 5 June between 7th and 8th week.Result is positive, though 4 years of experience deducted since i am from BTech Electronics and Communication, hopefully should be apply to apply with 75 points, keeping fingers crossed, will keep this forum posted.Thanks for all the information on this forum that helps reduce anxiety, fine tune steps and feel positive around prospects (sorry i was not expecting more than 8 years to be approved hence sound a little emotional i guess)


@raudichy 
I am currently working as a Manager, Information Security and have 10 years of verifiable experience with an active CISSP certification. However, I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineer from a reputed university in India.
Will I need to go for normal skill assessment or RPL since my degree is non-ICT? I intend to apply as a ICT security specialist for 189.

My points break up is as follows
Age: 25
English: 10 IELTS (L8, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5)/ Targeting 20 post PTE-A soon

Experience: 15 (Provided ACS deducts only 2 years)
Qualifications: 15
Partner Skill: 5 (On some OL and competent english)
Total points: 70

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear All,

Got my wife's positive assessment, applied on 16th April.


----------



## navjot2887 (Jun 7, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my wife's positive assessment, applied on 16th April.


Congratulations. What is ANZSCO code


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

navjot2887 said:


> Congratulations. What is ANZSCO code


It's in my signatures, she is SE


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS Submitted - Awaiting Documents*

Submitted ACS for my wife (main applicant) on 6th June 2018 with the following document name.

1. Passport.pdf
2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
3. Qualification_Document_2.pdf
4. Experience_Letter.pdf

We have a name change affidavit as well but there was no option to attach it, hence contacted ACS assessment team at [email protected] to help us with it. 
ACS put the application on hold and asked to upload the name change affidavit in Passport and any other section where name is different. Now the application status is Awaiting Document even after we uploaded name change affidavit and submit the application again. 

Please advise what to do now.

Current Status: Awaiting Documents


Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

Spouse:
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear All,

I have two doubts, thank you in advance for your help on these:

1. Anybody who applied for skills assessment in the last week of April got their result?
2. For my dependent (wife), what will be better as English competency proof for applying dependents visa? PTE/IELTS result or a certificate from university that her graduation subjects were in English? Please share a template for the university letter.


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

ankur14 said:


> We have a name change affidavit as well but there was no option to attach it, hence contacted ACS assessment team at [email protected] to help us with it.
> ACS put the application on hold and asked to upload the name change affidavit in Passport and any other section where name is different. Now the application status is Awaiting Document even after we uploaded name change affidavit and submit the application again.
> 
> Please advise what to do now.
> ...


It takes around 2-3 days before the status changes. You will also get an acknowledge mail from acs.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Received ACS +ve assessment today. Applied in 3rd week of April.


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

I had applied on 16th April for 261111, still have not got my assessment report. Getting worried !!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

adg.andy said:


> I had applied on 16th April for 261111, still have not got my assessment report. Getting worried !!



ACS takes 45 to 60 to release the report. Be patient, you will get it soon! 

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

adg.andy said:


> I had applied on 16th April for 261111, still have not got my assessment report. Getting worried !!


Nothing to worry about. Patience my friend....


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear all,

I submitted SD from one of my senior colleagues while submitting my ACS assessment application. But the colleague has moved last weekend to USA, and may not be able to receive the calls. May I know if he is going to get a call, and if he can't receive, how will it impact on my assessment? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I submitted SD from one of my senior colleagues while submitting my ACS assessment application. But the colleague has moved last weekend to USA, and may not be able to receive the calls. May I know if he is going to get a call, and if he can't receive, how will it impact on my assessment? Thanks in advance for your help.


ACS rarely verifies the SD

SD verification, if at all to be done, will be done when you apply for visa after getting the invite
At that point of time, you have to make sure that the person is available to take the call

Cheers


----------



## navjot2887 (Jun 7, 2018)

navjot2887 said:


> Congratulations
> I applied on 16 April and still waiting


ACS result received today deducted 4 years. ANZSCO 261313


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

rabeeel said:


> Thank you so much for the guidance in detail


I still didn't get any response from ACS. had emailed them. and as per them, they will get back by 10-12 weeks. it's already 10th week since i had applied for my evaluation.

anyone here facing the same situation, i am facing at the moment. 

applied date for ACS: 10th April, 2018
Category: 261313

i am quite worried for my assessment, that why ACS is taking too long with all of us that had submitted the document in April,2018.

Please guide.

-Rabeel Asad


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Dont worry mate, I am in the same boat. I had submitted on 16th. As all had told me before- patience. Their SLA says 10-12 weeks. They will not entertain any query before that.


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

How much time does it take to get the letter after status changes to Finalized??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

adg.andy said:


> Dont worry mate, I am in the same boat. I had submitted on 16th. As all had told me before- patience. Their SLA says 10-12 weeks. They will not entertain any query before that.


Ok brother. please let me know in case u will receive the ACS evaluation and i also will vice versa. fingers crossed.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

rabeeel said:


> I still didn't get any response from ACS. had emailed them. and as per them, they will get back by 10-12 weeks. it's already 10th week since i had applied for my evaluation.
> 
> anyone here facing the same situation, i am facing at the moment.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you'll receive your results by next week. What was their response when you followed up?


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Don't worry, you'll receive your results by next week. What was their response when you followed up?


expect your result by maximum next week..


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally, we've submitted the application for me & my wife. Hoping to get the assessment result by end of July'18.

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment Submitted - 8th June'18

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment Submitted - 12th June'18


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Finally, we've submitted the application for me & my wife. Hoping to get the assessment result by end of July'18.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur
> ...


Expect during second week of August as per current timelines....


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Expect during second week of August as per current timelines....


Yeah but I am assuming that ACS will pick up pace after June.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Got positive assessment from ACS now. The only grouse is that they have deducted 4 years instead of 2 years.

"Your bachelor in Engineering ...... has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing"

The link for understanding your assesment states:

Bachelor Degree or higher ICT Major Closely related to the nominated occupation
2 years relevant ICT work experience
completed in the last 10 years
OR
4 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history
Skills


alternatively , if it is not related:

Bachelor Degree or higher ICT Major NOT closely related to the nominated occupation 4 years relevant ICT work experience
completed anytime in past work history Skills

I have raised a email query. Fingers crossed. I am getting 6 years relevant experience now- if they accede to mny request and give additional 2 years- I can get additional 5 points :|


----------



## rekhaarora85 (Jun 13, 2018)

amitjadhav24 said:


> All,
> Starting this thread for people applying for ACS Assessment in April 2018.
> 
> For me, I submitted the application today morning!!


Have you submitted statutaory declaratio form for any employment reference. if yes, can you please share the format?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

adg.andy said:


> Got positive assessment from ACS now. The only grouse is that they have deducted 4 years instead of 2 years.
> 
> "Your bachelor in Engineering ...... has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing"
> 
> ...


hope you will get the required point after they make necessary correction.

Quickly, when did you apply for ACS ?

Cheers!


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

It was done on 16th April.

Question: My EOI should be in sync with ACS right?

For example, as stated earlier, only skills post March 2012 , as assessed by ACS, should be selected as "yes" for "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", right?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

adg.andy said:


> It was done on 16th April.
> 
> Question: My EOI should be in sync with ACS right?
> 
> For example, as stated earlier, only skills post March 2012 , as assessed by ACS, should be selected as "yes" for "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", right?



Question: My EOI should be in sync with ACS right?
My view : not in the Last (recent employment). if you are with the same employee and with the same roles and responsibility, you will enter the end date as the current date, while applying for EOI. There is a you tube video as well for this. you can check.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

ACS is slowing down further which each passing day...  Lot of applications it seems now!


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Please be informed that Victoria and NSW is not accepting any state sponsorship applications now.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

adg.andy said:


> Please be informed that Victoria is not accepting any state sponsorship applications now.


where is that information?


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

invincible84 said:


> where is that information?


In Victoria state website. They also have link to news.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> ACS is slowing down further which each passing day...  Lot of applications it seems now!


Yes, they are getting ~100 applications per day. The way applications are pouring in for ACS, it might get slower in coming months.


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

rabeeel said:


> Ok brother. please let me know in case u will receive the ACS evaluation and i also will vice versa. fingers crossed.


I finally got my response !

Thank you all for supporting me and guidance


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

rabeeel said:


> I finally got my response !
> 
> Thank you all for supporting me and guidance


Congrats. Did you the expected outcome or they have deducted more / less?


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Congrats. Did you the expected outcome or they have deducted more / less?


it's same as per my expectations.

brother do u have any idea how to apply for 189 VISA class ?


----------



## gg_ss (Apr 3, 2018)

I had 3 year diploma assessed as major and 3 year b.tech (lateral entry) assessed as major. Still 3 years of my experience was deducted. Is it expected?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

rabeeel said:


> it's same as per my expectations.
> 
> brother do u have any idea how to apply for 189 VISA class ?


I have got this youtube link



 from this forum itself.


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

rabeeel said:


> I finally got my response !
> 
> Thank you all for supporting me and guidance


Wonderful news. Congratulations!!! Wish you a successful filing of EOI.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

Applied on 19th April
Some documents couldnt get uploaded so i received email to upload some documents again, which was done on 8th May 2018.
Next day it showed "Application is with assessor."
Received positive result for 261313 on 15th June 2018.


----------



## hisurfer (Feb 23, 2018)

ACS 261313 Software Engineer Application for Appeal (Minor -> Major)
Submitted on 1-Apr-2018
Missing Documents 13-Apr-18
Resubmitted 6-Jun-18
+ve Result 7-Jun-18


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

I have couple of questions regarding ACS Assessment.

1. My wife has a Bsc Mathematics with computer subjects - C++, Visual Basic and Web Designing only in the last year and computer subjects in the first 2 years. Will it be considered as a ICT minor? She has 11 years experience and i am trying to claim partner skills points

2. She also did Msc Mathametics followed by BSC but only completed the course - last 1 year through correspondence after she worked for 4-5 years. Should she include the Msc course and whether it will affect the experience?

3. I have BE EEE degree and has some computer subjects like Microprocessor, Microcontrollers, Computer Networks, Computer Architecture, Computer Aided Engineering design etc.,- will this be considered ICT Major? I am applying for Systems Analyst.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have couple of questions regarding ACS Assessment.
> 
> ...




Ans 1. around 62 or 65 % of the subjects should be in IT. They will check the transcripts to check the subjects you passed in

Ans 2. Go with Master, even the intermediate exp will be considered

Ans 3. I suppose, it might be ICT minor. Let wait for the experts to reply on this.


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

hisurfer said:


> ACS 261313 Software Engineer Application for Appeal (Minor -> Major)
> Submitted on 1-Apr-2018
> Missing Documents 13-Apr-18
> Resubmitted 6-Jun-18
> +ve Result 7-Jun-18


Did they deduct 2 years from work experience ?


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

Received a positive ACS assessment today. Application submitted on 28th April 2018.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

jegadeesb said:


> Received a positive ACS assessment today. Application submitted on 28th April 2018.


Congrats  Can pls tell wat code have u applied?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

26313 software engineer.


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

jegadeesb said:


> 26313 software engineer.


Okie 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS20 (Jun 4, 2018)

jegadeesb said:


> Received a positive ACS assessment today. Application submitted on 28th April 2018.



congrats , :clap2: Can u brief ur skill and how much the give you work experience


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

jegadeesb said:


> Received a positive ACS assessment today. Application submitted on 28th April 2018.


this is strange.. really!!!


----------



## hisurfer (Feb 23, 2018)

baracuda1121 said:


> Did they deduct 2 years from work experience ?


Nope, 4 years, as it's not closely related to my work experience.
But it's still better then 6 years with minor ICT.

Отправлено с моего NX531J через Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you..


vemasani82 said:


> Ans 1. around 62 or 65 % of the subjects should be in IT. They will check the transcripts to check the subjects you passed in
> 
> Ans 2. Go with Master, even the intermediate exp will be considered
> 
> Ans 3. I suppose, it might be ICT minor. Let wait for the experts to reply on this.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hisurfer (Feb 23, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have couple of questions regarding ACS Assessment.
> 
> ...



Hi, Karthik,

1. I'm pretty sure ur Bachelor in Maths will be assessed at least as ict Minor with the great hope for major. It depends on the percentage of IT units. The percentage also depends on the number of course years. For example, for 4 year couse - it is 25%.
Count the hours from your trascript to figure it out.

Anyway, 11 years of experience, relevant to your nominated occupation, would be enough to satisfy the suitability criteria in any case (minor or major or even non ict) 

Find and see the official docs for details:
Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants.pdf

2. You can claim, but like I said, looks like BCS would be enough. Anyway ACS usually choose the option that is better for applicant.

3.See the fist item.

Отправлено с моего NX531J через Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

hisurfer said:


> Hi, Karthik,
> 
> 1. I'm pretty sure ur Bachelor in Maths will be assessed at least as ict Minor with the great hope for major. It depends on the percentage of IT units. The percentage also depends on the number of course years. For example, for 4 year couse - it is 25%.
> Count the hours from your trascript to figure it out.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed response!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

Yet to receive the confirmation email from ACS. Will update here once I received it. Thanks


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> this is strange. really!!!


Understand your feeling bro. Don't worry, you will receive it soon. All the best.


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

RBS20 said:


> congrats , :clap2: Can u brief ur skill and how much the give you work experience



Thanks, Bro. I have a total of 10 years experience from two companies.


----------



## hisurfer (Feb 23, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed response!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Btw, 25% is requirement for ICT Major. 
For Minor at least 2/3 of Major would be enough, so it's just 16.66%. 


Отправлено с моего NX531J через Tapatalk


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

How long will the ACS take to send the confirmation letter ? is it via email?. ACS status page says my application is finalised but yet to receive the confirmation email


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

jegadeesb said:


> How long will the ACS take to send the confirmation letter ? is it via email?. ACS status page says my application is finalised but yet to receive the confirmation email


I got it at the same time. Just wait for sometime. I remember there was someone who got it within 24 hours.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

jegadeesb said:


> How long will the ACS take to send the confirmation letter ? is it via email?. ACS status page says my application is finalised but yet to receive the confirmation email


you will get a mail confirmation. should happen in couple of hours.

All the best

keep us informed with all the info.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

jegadeesb said:


> How long will the ACS take to send the confirmation letter ? is it via email?. ACS status page says my application is finalised but yet to receive the confirmation email


before the status showed finalized, did it had any other stage ?
when did you apply for ACS?


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> before the status showed finalized, did it had any other stage ?
> when did you apply for ACS?



I had applied for the assessment on 28th April 2018. After the assessor stage, it moved to application finalized.


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> you will get a mail confirmation. should happen in couple of hours.
> 
> All the best
> 
> keep us informed with all the info.


The status showed application finalized when I checked the status yesterday. So it is close to 24 hrs and I am yet to receive a confirmation letter.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

jegadeesb said:


> The status showed application finalized when I checked the status yesterday. So it is close to 24 hrs and I am yet to receive a confirmation letter.


Did you check your junk mails?


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Did you check your junk mails?


Yes.I searched in all of my email folders.But didn't see any emails from ACS


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

jegadeesb said:


> Yes.I searched in all of my email folders.But didn't see any emails from ACS


Follow up on your results letter. Most likely CO has not hit "send". All the best!


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

I need some help in filling out the ACS application. In the ACS application page, the instruction says that you have to submit an entry for each country with dates. The issue for me is that I have traveled to UK 4 times for the same company and also US and Singapore.

1. So, do i need to submit an entry for each trip - since it has a start date and end date, i cannot submit an entry for each country as per the instruction as i have made intermittent trips?
2. I do not have payslips for each trip and country - I got notarized pay slips for the initial month and final month for each company not country wise. So how do i go about submitting the application?

Please help.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help in filling out the ACS application. In the ACS application page, the instruction says that you have to submit an entry for each country with dates. The issue for me is that I have traveled to UK 4 times for the same company and also US and Singapore.
> 
> ...


Karthik,

If you were working in any country and was paid there than you should put the location and duration in the reference letter. In case of SD only you will have to submit the payslips.

Later, when it will come to apply for VISA that time you will have to produce payslips (or any other supporting tax documents) to show that you were paid in those locations.

In case of further question, please add details about these countries and length of your stay in those countries.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks Ajay, I am submitting SD and I don't have the payslips for Singapore and some trips of UK. So I am not sure if I can upload the same SD and relieving letter for all entries...it's strange because the ACS guidelines tells ONLY one of payslips, experience letter, relieving letter should be submitted and I have the experience letters for all the companies along with SD.


ajay_ghale said:


> Karthik,
> 
> If you were working in any country and was paid there than you should put the location and duration in the reference letter. In case of SD only you will have to submit the payslips.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

Really disappointed with the results they deducted 5 years of my genuine experience. Very illogical assessment. Not happy at all.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Really disappointed with the results they deducted 5 years of my genuine experience. Very illogical assessment. Not happy at all.


Can you share details about your qualifications and experience?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks Ajay, I am submitting SD and I don't have the payslips for Singapore and some trips of UK. So I am not sure if I can upload the same SD and relieving letter for all entries...it's strange because the ACS guidelines tells ONLY one of payslips, experience letter, relieving letter should be submitted and I have the experience letters for all the companies along with SD.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I also submitted a SD without payslips, I did have a reference letter from the company which includes both start and finish date.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Really disappointed with the results they deducted 5 years of my genuine experience. Very illogical assessment. Not happy at all.


Was your case RPL?


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Got my result letter yesterday.
Date of Application: 28Apr.
JobCode: 261312.
Degree: E&TC Engineering.
Result: Deducted 4 years.
Thank you all for your help, support and clearing my doubts.


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Got my result letter yesterday.
> Date of Application: 28Apr.
> JobCode: 261312.
> Degree: E&TC Engineering.
> ...


Congrats and wish you success with your EOI.


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Follow up on your results letter. Most likely CO has not hit "send". All the best!



Received the result letter from ACS.Out of my 9 years experience they had deducted 4 years since my degree was different from my profession.

Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

jegadeesb said:


> Received the result letter from ACS.Out of my 9 years experience they had deducted 4 years since my degree was different from my profession.
> 
> Thanks for the inputs.


what was you degree ?
did you apply through RPL ?

can you give all the relevant info?


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> what was you degree ?
> did you apply through RPL ?
> 
> can you give all the relevant info?


My degree is in Electrical and Electronics, and I didn't submit any RPL document. Since my degree is not considered as major, ACS will deduct four years from experience (differs by case).


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

jegadeesb said:


> My degree is in Electrical and Electronics, and I didn't submit any RPL document. Since my degree is not considered as major, ACS will deduct four years from experience (differs by case).


Thanks for the info


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Was your case RPL?


No standard case with all education considered as major in Computing for 263111
My reference letters were original direct on company letterhead. I have really lost faith on ACS or maybe they have some directions to reduce candidates by cutting years of experience!


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Can you share details about your qualifications and experience?


Major in computing and diploma in computing.

12 years of valid experience in same field with reputed MNCs


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am an MBA and also have two years of experience as a consultant. Can I claim points for MBA and my work-ex as a consultant? It was non-IT work.


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

If someone is a consultant, and is travelling off and on every week to different countries. He is not supposed to mention each and every week of entry in the SD. I think its more to do when the person is living in a place for atleast a few month.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> No standard case with all education considered as major in Computing for 263111
> My reference letters were original direct on company letterhead. I have really lost faith on ACS or maybe they have some directions to reduce candidates by cutting years of experience!


I would suggest going for an appeal. as in case of major in computing, they shouldn't be deducting more than 4 years. I think ACS will reconsider. Don't give up.

What was your education? Search the forum and check with people in the similar case (education and ANZSCO code) got how much deduction.

Also, i am guessing none of your experience was marked as could not be assessed due to insufficient documentation, which should be the case.


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> I would suggest going for an appeal. as in case of major in computing, they shouldn't be deducting more than 4 years. I think ACS will reconsider. Don't give up.
> 
> What was your education? Search the forum and check with people in the similar case (education and ANZSCO code) got how much deduction.
> 
> Also, i am guessing none of your experience was marked as could not be assessed due to insufficient documentation, which should be the case.


I think its important to see what comes first. 2 Years of experience after Education in the last 10 years or 4 Years of experience overall, whichever comes first.

So, if you have completed education in 2004, which means its 14 years now, so your 4 years of experience overall will be counted.

But if you completed education after 2008, then 2 years would be counted. Not sure what applies to your case.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> intruder_ said:
> 
> 
> > Can you share details about your qualifications and experience?
> ...


6 years were cut for me as I have diploma in computing.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

jegadeesb said:


> Congrats and wish you success with your EOI.


Hey, if possible could you please tell me your application number which you get in mail when you submitted the documents to ACS. Something like Application No.: A-22XXXX.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Got my result letter yesterday.
> Date of Application: 28Apr.
> JobCode: 261312.
> Degree: E&TC Engineering.
> ...


Hey, Could you please tell me your Application no which you get in mail when you submitted the ACS application. Something like this... 
Application No.: A-22XXXX


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

invincible84 said:


> Major in computing and diploma in computing.
> 
> 12 years of valid experience in same field with reputed MNCs


This is not good, whatever their end goal is ACS should provide fair assessments. I hope they don't want to become second IDP/BC.


----------



## invincible84 (Apr 23, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> This is not good, whatever their end goal is ACS should provide fair assessments. I hope they don't want to become second IDP/BC.


Yeah exactly, looks like want to mint money for reassessments, re-appeals etc!


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey

Can someone please help me in understanding this.

"Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."

I submitted my ACS under 261312 and my spouse submitted under 261313 so can I add 5 points to my score?


----------



## Arpita dash (Jun 14, 2018)

Would you mind sharing your branch and whether any deductions were there for experience. 

Thanks 
AD


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

hemanth87 said:


> Hey
> 
> Can someone please help me in understanding this.
> 
> ...



That means your both code should be either on 189 or 190 to be eligible to claim 5 points. You can check here if both of your code are eligible for same visa subclass or not.


----------



## bindroo (May 27, 2018)

Hi All,

Have received my ACS positive result today for 261112 (applied on 4th May, 2018). They have deducted 6 years of experience as my degree was considered as ICT minor (Electrical Engineering). Overall now getting 5.4 years of experience, which will help me to get 10 points. My biggest problem as of now is English points, PTE is still pending for me. It's scheduled for third week of July and this is where I require your help. Two options which I'm thinking as of now are:
1. Wait till scheduled date, give exam as per my preparation and then fill skill select. 
2. Reschedule it to next week mid and give it a try to score 65 each and fill EOI with 60 points. Later give one more try to increase score and update EOI.

Please let me know if i should go for Option 1 or 2. Few good friends are suggesting option 2 as it will make EOI before 30th June, 2018 when we can expect some changes in skill select.

Regards.


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

bindroo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have received my ACS positive result today for 261112 (applied on 4th May, 2018). They have deducted 6 years of experience as my degree was considered as ICT minor (Electrical Engineering). Overall now getting 5.4 years of experience, which will help me to get 10 points. My biggest problem as of now is English points, PTE is still pending for me. It's scheduled for third week of July and this is where I require your help. Two options which I'm thinking as of now are:
> 1. Wait till scheduled date, give exam as per my preparation and then fill skill select.
> ...


I think it wont matter even if you fill with 60 points. There is no possibility for it to come anyways. If you think there is some chance of you getting good marks which could push you to the 70-75 bracket, then only it makes sense. Otherwise more or less you would just get into the Queue, which we don't know how long it could be.

What do you lose? If you don't mind paying for PTE again, then you can of course go ahead and give it and put EOI with 60 points, but that would not help you anyways.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> Sharing my assessment details to help others:
> 
> Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Application Date: 28th Feb
> ...


Is the 4 years deduction something which ACS always does for non ICT degrees like Electronics, Electronics and Telecommunications and Electronics and Communications ?

Did you happen to come across any positive assessment for any of the three degrees mentioned above, where only 2-3 years were deducted?


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

I have applied for ACS twice- every time 6 years were deducted. I have a BE in Electronics and Telecommunication, which they recognize as "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code."
"Your Bachelor in Engineering from XXXX completed May 2003
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing"

I also have a PGDM in Information Systems, which finds no mention in the ACS report.

I have 2 years of non IT experience, and they have deducted 2 years plus 4 years (total 6 years) out of my total experience both times.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello All.. Please need some advice as this is a bit tricky..I want to apply for Skills assessment to get 5 points from my wife’s education..As she studied two degrees same time but one was Bachelor of Commerce (Full time) and the other is Bachelors of Computer applications which is (Distance). She completed both the degrees same year ( Months up and Down ) Can I assess her (distance) BCA degree with ACS ?? Will they accept distance education..and also Any trouble for studying two degrees same time?? Please help guys..


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear All,

I am a bit confused. Thanks in advance for your help.

My details are as follows:

Degree: B.E. in Electronics and Tele-communications
Job Code: 261312 Developer
Overall experience: 7.3 Years
ACS Assessment Result: 4 years reduced from overall experience

English- IELTS LRWS: 8/7/7/7.5

The doubt is:

Based on above parameters, I should get 60 points for 189 Visa, but I am getting 65. I have attached my EOI application copy here. Please review and let me know if I did any mistake.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Your application has both 189 and 190 on it. So you are getting 5 states points for 190 may be?


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey, can you cand me a copy of the document that you sent to ACS? I'm realised confused regarding notarised doc. Just want to see how it looks like.


BirdEyetoPR said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am going to submit ACS Skills re assessment since the existing assessment is going to expire next month. Now i am going to add up my current employer roles & responsible letter to consider the same for assessment.
> 1. Can someone please let me know how much time it takes for re-assessment.
> 2. Also please let me know if I am going to submit Roles& Responsible letter issued by my first company instead of Statuatory declaration since in my first assessment i have got statuatory declaration done. Will it effect anyway in terms of timelines?


----------



## aus91 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey, can you please cand me a copy of the document that you sent to ACS? I'm realised confused regarding notarised doc. Just want to see how it looks like.


dineshsshinkar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a bit confused. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

For 190, I got 70 points. For 189, got 65 points.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Your application has both 189 and 190 on it. So you are getting 5 states points for 190 may be?


For 189, I got 65 points, and for 190, got 70 points.


----------



## bindroo (May 27, 2018)

Praveensahu04 said:


> bindroo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks Praveen. Have decided to give PTE in July and post that submit my application.


----------



## Parii522# (Apr 17, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> ACS Application for 261111 ICT BA submitted on 1-Apr-2018.. CO aligned on 2-Apr-2018...Missing Documents 4-Apr-18..Resubmitted 4-Apr-18


Hi .. Can anyone guide me regarding timelines of skill assessment by Engineers Australia.

I applied on 18-05-18 under fast track mode... but have not got any mail or notification on assignment of case officer... After raising my concern on portal.. I got to see 'assessment in progress' on 19-06-18.. But don't know the exact status..


In Fast track mode, they say the case officer is provided in 21 days of time.. though same did not happen in my case. Should I go for reimbursement of fees, I applied for fast track... 

please guide folks!!thanks


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I received positive results today regarding my assessment.

Professional Year: 5 Points
1 Year of Australian work experience: 5

Submitted on: 02/05/2018
Results received on: 25/06/2018

All the best to the rest!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parii522# said:


> Hi .. Can anyone guide me regarding timelines of skill assessment by Engineers Australia.
> 
> I applied on 18-05-18 under fast track mode... but have not got any mail or notification on assignment of case officer... After raising my concern on portal.. I got to see 'assessment in progress' on 19-06-18.. But don't know the exact status..
> 
> ...


There are specific threads for each assessment agency on the forum

This is for ACS

If you would post your query in one of the Engineers Australia thread, you will get a better response 

Cheers


----------



## Heidi1312 (May 11, 2018)

At last got positive feedback for my ACS.. submitted on 26th april, results 25th June... 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

For PR process I have submitted all my documents for skill assessement of general accountant on 6th june 2018. When will receive the result of skill assessment.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Anyone got their documents certified other then Notay and from outside India?
> I am in UK and Notaries here are quite expensive hence looking for some other available options.


Hi,

I am in US and in almost same situation. In fact I am not getting how to get payslips certified (I will be submitting SD). Here in US notary is saying that they dont 'true copy' payslips.


Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

curious_abt85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in US and in almost same situation. In fact I am not getting how to get payslips certified (I will be submitting SD). Here in US notary is saying that they dont 'true copy' payslips.
> 
> ...


Did you try banks? I got my done through notary though.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Did you try banks? I got my done through notary though.


Thanks for your reply, I assume you were also in US.
you saying that you got your payslips true copy from Notary. (I spoke to bank they said they dont do it, they can certify me and if I sign in front of them saying all this information is correct (with proper verbiage) then they can certify my declaration). And i guess this is not acceptable by ACS.

Could you please give me detailed step how you got this done. I am struggling a lot to get this done and with no proper direction.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

curious_abt85 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I assume you were also in US.
> you saying that you got your payslips true copy from Notary. (I spoke to bank they said they dont do it, they can certify me and if I sign in front of them saying all this information is correct (with proper verbiage) then they can certify my declaration). And i guess this is not acceptable by ACS.
> 
> Could you please give me detailed step how you got this done. I am struggling a lot to get this done and with no proper direction.


I did get pay slips notarized along with the other documents, I informed the notary upfront that the pay slips have just been printed out as I don't receive them on paper.
You may need to convince him or any other notary as that is the only way I figured out it could be done.

Similarly for my reference letter, I showed him the email from HR on my phone which had the attachment.

Hope it helps, I understand its tricky and expensive too, fortunately I got reference letters from my employer and didn't have to submit the notarized pay slips.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks, let me try the same way. I pretty much frustrated now 😏


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

curious_abt85 said:


> Thanks, let me try the same way. I pretty much frustrated now 😏


You need not to Notarize the document.

Here in UK i had these options -

1. Post office - They certify documents.
2. Lawyers.
3. Department of Justice - I think few people in the court can certify.
4. Doctors - My friend were ready to do it for me.
5. Police - I think we can get it done from local police office as well, didnt check much on this option.

But in the end i went through option #1, worked out quite cheap. I know someone on this forum, said that they got it through Bank.

Now, in your case, as the payslips are soft copy anyway, email them to someone in india and get it done.

Half of my documents were certified in india and other half in UK, so this option is also quick and easy.

Best wishes mate.


----------



## curious_abt85 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks Ajay,
Let me try and will update here so that hopefully will be useful for others as well.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*Query on ACS Skill Verification*

Dear Friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS Skill Verification and below is my background:

Total Experience (IT) : 16.75 years (across 4 companies)
Bachelors : NIT Nagpur (formerly REC Nagpur) in Mechanical Engineering

My role has been Solution Architect and have believe ANZSCO: 261112 System Analyst is the most suited skill for me.

Wanted to know your views.

How many years from my experience will be deducted for points calculations?

Also I have spent 14+ years in last two organizations and they do not provide very detailed experience letters as required. So was planning to get letters created on own and certified by managers. 
For initial 3 years; should I get detailed experience letters as well or just experience letter would be sufficient?

Regards,
Nikhilesh


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS Skill Verification and below is my background:
> 
> ...


Since your bachelors is in a NON-ICT course, you may have a deduction of upto 6 years, additionally you should get statutory declarations of your roles and responsibilities for all the organisations for which you intend to claim points for; in case you cannot arrange for a detailed reference letter on company letter head.


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I am planning to apply for ACS Skill Assessment and below is my background:

Total Experience (IT) : 5 years (across 5 companies)
Bachelors : B.Tech. from Kurukshetra University in Electronics and Communication Engineering

My role has been Software Tester and have believe ANZSCO: 261314 Software Tester is the most suited skill for me.

Wanted to know your views.

How many years from my experience will be deducted for points calculations?

I am not able to get my roles and responsibilities letter from my second company as it is closed. So was planning to get letters created on own. Please let me know the processs for this?


Regards,
Sumit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam.d said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS Skill Assessment and below is my background:
> 
> ...


In all probability, 4 years will be deducted 

But the chances of getting a sponsorship for 261314 is 1 in a 1000

Only a handful probably not even double digits, sponsorship are issued every year by VIC

Even those who recently applied with 80 points, were rejected 

Think over if you really want to spend so much money and effort in getting English tests and skills assessment in these circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> In all probability, 4 years will be deducted
> 
> But the chances of getting a sponsorship for 261314 is 1 in a 1000
> 
> ...


I am planning to apply for VIC nomination with 12 years of experience as Software Engineer. Out of 12 years 9 years are in United Kingdom. I'm British National as well. I was thinking it might help me in getting VIC nomination.

Total 65 + 5 points.

Still waiting for ACS positive result.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

I have Bachelors in Computer Science (3 years) degree then 1 years of experience in Software Engineering.

Then I did Masters in Real Time Systems (Robotics and Software Engineering) then 11 years of Software Engineering experience.

How many years will be deducted?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Two years would be deducted if your degree or Masters is not from Australia.


babajee said:


> I have Bachelors in Computer Science (3 years) degree then 1 years of experience in Software Engineering.
> 
> Then I did Masters in Real Time Systems (Robotics and Software Engineering) then 11 years of Software Engineering experience.
> 
> How many years will be deducted?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> I have Bachelors in Computer Science (3 years) degree then 1 years of experience in Software Engineering.
> 
> Then I did Masters in Real Time Systems (Robotics and Software Engineering) then 11 years of Software Engineering experience.
> 
> How many years will be deducted?


2 years deducted but you will get full 15 points for work ex.


----------



## ICT_Pal (May 11, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> 1/ If your designation is the same, then it's best possible scenario, else a related role is fine as long as it matches the ANZSCO R&R for your skill code.
> 
> 2/ No harm in including additional duties IMO, as long as you stick to the scope.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi, I have two work experiences 2009-2013 and 2015-till date.... both are related to my profession. if ACS deducts two year , then can i claim points for 2011-2013 and 2015 to till date i.e 5 years in total??? 

261313 - software engg, BTech CSE.

TIA.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, It will be 5 years of experience which you should be able to claim post 2 years of deduction by ACS.


arnolds said:


> hi, I have two work experiences 2009-2013 and 2015-till date.... both are related to my profession. if ACS deducts two year , then can i claim points for 2011-2013 and 2015 to till date i.e 5 years in total???
> 
> 261313 - software engg, BTech CSE.
> 
> TIA.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

Guys,
I need some information related to ACS for one of my friend:

Off shore Experience:
Company 1 – 1 Year 6 Months
** Break for 1.5 Years*****
Company 2 – 4 Years
Company 3 - 5 years 8 Months
 Onsite Exp: 
Company 3 : 1 Year 7 Months

Current Code: Software Engineer ( they have reduce 3.6 years and so i fall between 5-7.9 years category getting 10 points)
Planning to apply ACS again for : Developer Programmer ( want to check if they will reduce only 2 years so that i can get 15 points)


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all,
I am currently working in the company for last 3 years. How should i write dates in Statutory Declaration (as i am unable to get reference letter on company letterpad) 

1-7-2015 to 'till date' or
1-7-15 to 12-7-18 ?

TIA.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

arnolds said:


> Hi all,
> I am currently working in the company for last 3 years. How should i write dates in Statutory Declaration (as i am unable to get reference letter on company letterpad)
> 
> 1-7-2015 to 'till date' or
> ...


"To Date"


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> Guys,
> I need some information related to ACS for one of my friend:
> 
> Off shore Experience:
> ...



So total experience is 12 years and 6 months? If yes, is your degree closely related to your work experience? Kindly provide more details of your employment & education for years till date, so that experts on this forum can help you to understand why they reduced 3.6 years.

Regards
Ankur

Timelines:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor

*Spouse:*
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 12th June'18
ACS Status - With Assessor


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

What is the avarage processing time these days?
I submitted my application for 261212 two days ago. How long can it take to assess?


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone applied in july 2018 for assessment ( 263111 ) ? I applied on 9th july 2018 how much time it will take to get outcome ?


----------



## laila_Moobeen (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,
I need some information related to my ACS, I have got positive assessment for software engineer in May 2017 but 3.6 years was deducted from my total experience. Can I apply again for Developer Programmer, will the same (3.6) years of experience will be deducted or 2 Years. Your expert advice will help.

Education: Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science

Offshore Experience:
Company 1 – 1 Year 6 Months (Job Title: Analyst Programmer)
** Break for 1.5 Years*****
Company 2 – 4 Years ((Job Title: Test Specialist)
Company 3 - 5 years 8 Months (Job Title : Manager - Projects)
Onsite Exp: 
Company 3 : 1 Year 7 Months (Job Title : Manager - Projects)

Current Code: Software Engineer ( they have reduce 3.6 years and so i fall between 5-7.9 years category getting 10 points)
Planning to apply ACS again for : Developer Programmer ( want to check if they will reduce only 2 years so that i can get 15 points)

Please note all my RR were a mix of Development, Testing and Requirement analysis.


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

No chance of this code with 60 points only. Less chances for state nomination. Try to improve your PTE score.


----------



## ASTT (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum but can see get many of my queries resolved by going through the threads. Thanks to all the members for posting the valuable responses.

I have 1 query though. I am having 13.6 yrs of exp, started my career as software engineer and now working as a manager in an IT firm. Can you please confirm which ANZSCO code should I file my ACS assessment for?

Should I go ahead with 135112 - ICT Project Manager or 261313 - Software Engineer ?

Which one will benefit me in the process?


----------



## anuj.rana958 (Jul 30, 2018)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received positive results today regarding my assessment.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
Do you know which all occupation can we apply for after doing professional year?. I have done master of computer science from Australian University but I have no work experience.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi, i am going to ACS assessment under different ANZSCO code ??? Shall i mention the earlier application reference while submitting the ACS form or not??? TIA.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

arnolds said:


> hi, i am going to ACS assessment under different ANZSCO code ??? Shall i mention the earlier application reference while submitting the ACS form or not??? TIA.


AFAIK there is no need to mention about the earlier application.

What are intending by informing about it?


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi,

I have few question related to my work experience points For ACS.

1. My IT Bachelor Degree (correspondence) is completed in Dec 2011, but i was working as part time Software Developer from Jan 2011 to Jan 2012. So do they count this experience ?

2. From Sept 2016 to May 2017 - I was on Business and Bridging Visa and was working in Australia. So how ACS will consider this experience ? is it will count as Local Australian experience or it will count as Overseas experience as i was not on 457 Working Visa ?

I have confusion on these points as if they consider my Business VISA experience as local experince then i can not claim any point for Overseas experience. Because then my total experience will be

Jan 2012 to Aug 2016 = 4.7 Years


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

pankajvats30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few question related to my work experience points For ACS.
> 
> ...


It's illegal to work on Business Visa.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> It's illegal to work on Business Visa.


My Role and responsibilities were different during this period. I was their to attend business meeting and requirement analysis.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

I have positive ACS assessment done under ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer in May 2018.

Now I want to Lodge New Application under ANZSCO code 261112 System Analyst. During lodging new application on ACS website, my old Documents are already attached (linking to older application). 

I want to delete my older (already attached) Experience letter and upload new Experience Reference letter.

But there is no option available to delete the already attached documents.

Kindly guide.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Business Visa is not considered as onsite workexperience 



pankajvats30 said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> > It's illegal to work on Business Visa.
> ...


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Business Visa is not considered as onsite workexperience



Thank you for reply Anubhav. Do i need to mention it clearly in my experience letter which i will be submitting to ACS that from Sept 2016 to May 2017 i was on Business and Bridging VISA along with my role during this period ?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

pankajvats30 said:


> Thank you for reply Anubhav. Do i need to mention it clearly in my experience letter which i will be submitting to ACS that from Sept 2016 to May 2017 i was on Business and Bridging VISA along with my role during this period ?


No as per your companies payroll, your location should not change if you are business visa and you get salary in home country and you won't be able to show salary slips, bank statements of Australia during your business visa travel.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> No as per your companies payroll, your location should not change if you are business visa and you get salary in home country and you won't be able to show salary slips, bank statements of Australia during your business visa travel.


Correct, make sens to me. I was not aware about the Payroll part. 

The letter I got from my company have mentioned : 

From Nov 2015 to Sept 2016 - Work location *Indian *
From Sept 2016 to Till date - *Australia *(includes all Business, Bridging and 457 Visa)

I am not sure if i have to make any in change this, or you can suggest how it should be in the letter. 

Much appreciate you help so far .


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

pankajvats30 said:


> Correct, make sens to me. I was not aware about the Payroll part.
> 
> The letter I got from my company have mentioned :
> 
> ...


The period for which you received salary in Australia such as 457 visa or Bridging, that should be counted as overseas experience and business visa travel as Offshore experience, have separate entries in letter. This is how points would be calculated, you cannot show business travel as Australian work experience.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> The period for which you received salary in Australia such as 457 visa or Bridging, that should be counted as overseas experience and business visa travel as Offshore experience, have separate entries in letter. This is how points would be calculated, you cannot show business travel as Australian work experience.



Thank you Anubhav. Do you mind if i send a sample of written copy just to validate. 

As I never went back to India on my Business VISA. 

I entered in Australia in Sept 2016 on business VISA and exist the Australia in June 2017 after getting my 457 work visa. 

So, just wondering It should not create a confusion in later stages of PR process. reason being i want to be very clear in both ACS and EOI. 

Sorry if i am asking too much.  

Regards
Pankaj Sharma


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

pankajvats30 said:


> Thank you Anubhav. Do you mind if i send a sample of written copy just to validate.
> 
> As I never went back to India on my Business VISA.
> 
> ...


That's fine, you could send me sample.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> That's fine, you could send me sample.


Thank you. Just PM you.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all , i have been assessed as positive for 261313 Software engineer by ACS, but for same set of docs i have assessed as negative for 261112 system analyst. Shall i contest the result outcome??

Any suggestions.pls.TIA.


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi, Can you please shed some light on why you want to be re assessed as system analyst. I am in the dilemma to choose the job code as well. Appreciate your inputs here please.


----------

